# Cave of the spiders - Newbie PbP GM



## JimAde (Sep 6, 2005)

Here be the in-game thread.  I hope everyone has fun.
OOC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146180
RG Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146978

==============================================================
It was a long strange road that led you to the mountain trails above Highdale*.  The five of you have traveled together for several years, and seen more of the world than most people ever get to.  Your recent sojourn to far Cathay was both edifying and profitable.  The secret pass you've discovered through the Slayworth mountains could mean truly vast wealth if properly managed. It could also mean a huge tactical advantage over the orcish horde currently locked in battle with the armies of Osserik and Graesholm some 50 miles north of here.

You've managed to cross the high pass before the snows, and now, on this beautiful, crisp autumn day you are leading your horses along a narrow but clear trail through wooded foothills.  The trees are aflame with color and the dry leaves crackle underfoot as you move along.  The thought of a comfortable bed in Highdale's modest inn has you all in high spirits.

Suddenly as you round a shoulder of rock, you see an odd sight.  Scattered across the trail and among the trees nearby are sheets of strange white fabric.  Taking a moment to look around, you quickly realize that it's not fabric at all.  Phantoms of old fear return to you as you are forcibly reminded of the horrid _things_ you once fought in Pannonia.  Great spider-things called from a nightmare world by a madman.  You were victorious then, but it seems the creatures, or something like them, have come to Osserik.

Then you notice one mound of webbing is moving slightly.  You tense, ready for a fight, when you hear a low moan come from the web.  You hear someone calling in a hoarse, feeble voice for help.


*Highdale and all the other place names mentioned in this initial post are from my home campaign.  To be perfectly honest they probably won't mean much during the course of this adventure, but I like some background.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

Sirius, axe always in hand, barks in his gravel voice, "seems we got a live one boys!  Best to cut him out.  Don't be forgettin' that them eight-legged freaks prolly just be 'round the bend."  He walks forward towards the muffled sound, axe and shield at the ready, hewing any spiderwebs in his way down with mighty swings of his adamantine waraxe.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 6, 2005)

Coming upon the scene Lucas seems to noticably pale "Name of the Gods, someone is still alive" looking around, Lucas scans the trees for any spider like creatures _damn it I hate spiders, the last time we ran up against these things, I almost died_ Lucas's hand strays to the pouch on his right hip and pulls out his wand of magic missles.

Looking around his friends Lucas can see that many of his friends thoughts have returned to that nightmarish place.  With a noticably quaver in his voice "Cover me, I'll see if I can free our friend over there" edging slowly forward, while still scanning for foes, Lucas approaches the unfortuante soul still trapped in the cocoon.

"Rest easy friend, we'll have you out of there in a second" Pulling out his silver dagger Lucas begins to saw thru the webbing.

OOC: Lucas has his Wand of MM in his left hand, and is using his dagger in his right.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

*Erethinol Shadowswyft*

Ery quickly appraises the situation and falls into her familiar role. She looks for somewhere to take cover, pulls her wand of magic missiles from it's sheath and prepares to provide cover fire for her friends if required - eyes darting around the area watching for any sign of attack.

OOC: move and take cover (if possible); draw wand (Quickdraw) as a free action; spot check as second move action +11


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

Donnybrook falls to the rear of the formation.  His badger named pig snug in a sling around his chest.  An arrow notched in his bow, Donnybrook scans the surronding area, searching for an ambush that might be sprung on his comrades.


OOC Init +4, spot +14, bow +16/11 1d8+2


----------



## JimAde (Sep 7, 2005)

As Sirius and Lucas approach the shrouded figure, Ery and Donnybrook scan the trees for signs of trouble.  Though the forest floor is covered with crackling leaves, many remain on the trees and bushes to provide hiding places for them...and anything else that might be around.

Sirius and Lucas reach the moaning figure and see that it's a large man.  He's wrapped in a haphazard way and between the wizard's dagger and the warrior's axe his head and arms are quickly freed.  He just has time to mutter "Thank the gods" before Ery and Donnybrook see multi-legged shapes moving stealthfully through the trees!

_I will post numbers rolled in block spoilers so you can ignore them if you want._
[sblock]Spot DC 19.  Checks: Erethinol 8 + 11 = 19, Donnybrook 13 + 14 = 27, Sirius 10+2-2 (distracted) = 10, Lucas 14+1-2 (distracted) = 13[/sblock]

Ery spots an enormous spider moving through the branches of an oak tree above Sirius, Lucas and the man they're helping.  It's about 20 feet up and the tree is about 50 feet from Ery (total range 60 feet).  Donnybrook also spies another spider and a hideous bipedal monstrosity approaching from the far side of the trail.  They are about 80 feet away.

_I've never been clear on how to handle a situation where only some of the characters are surprised, so I'll give Ery and Donnybrook actions for the surprise round.  Then in the first full round we'll re-roll initiative._
Initiative:
Erethinol: 14
Donnybrook: 6
Bipedal Monstrosities: 5
Spiders: 4

[sblock]Ery's init roll 10+4 = 14, Donnybrook's 2+4=6[/sblock]

Actions?

_EDIT: Just to clarify, only Ery and Donnybrook get actions, and that's only a Standard action, since this is the surprise round.  Same goes for the critters._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

OOC: I assume the spiders are under control of the bipedal creature?  I will fire (rapid shot) at the hideous bipedal monstrosity.  Longbow: +14/14/9 (10base + 5dex + 1MW), 1d8+2 (if evil add 2d6).   On your 1st post, can you link up the OOC thread?

Donnybrook, seeing the bipedal creature, fires 3 fast arrows at it.  Than he announces where the enemies are.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 7, 2005)

Ranger Rick: Unfortunately you can fire only one arrow because you only get a Standard action in the surprise round.  Next round you can start with the machine-gun effect.   On the plus side it should be at +16 because you won't take the Rapid Shot penalty.

Adding link to OOC and Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 7, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> As Sirius and Lucas approach the shrouded figure, Ery and Donnybrook scan the trees for signs of trouble.  Though the forest floor is covered with crackling leaves, many remain on the trees and bushes to provide hiding places for them...and anything else that might be around.
> 
> Sirius and Lucas reach the moaning figure and see that it's a large man.  He's wrapped in a haphazard way and between the wizard's dagger and the warrior's axe his head and arms are quickly freed.  He just has time to mutter "Thank the gods"



Smiling warming at the traped man "You're safe now the spiders seemed to have run off, we'll have you out of there shortly"



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Donnybrook, seeing the bipedal creature, fires 3 fast arrows at it. Than he announces where the enemies are.



hearing Donny's warning, Lucas looks straight up into the gaping maw of the monstrous spider 20' above, _No, not again_ momentarily stunned, Lucas can't help but gaze upon the spider above him with dread.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

"Ware spiders above you"  Ery cries out as she points the wand at the spider menacing Sirius and continues "fire damn you, firedamnyou"

OOC: UMD +11, 3 missiles 1d4+1 (5th level)


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2005)

Sirius hefts his shield up slightly higher yelling to the man, "run to me friends laddy 'fore these beasts tear ya apart," he looks at Lucas, "ye get back too!"


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2005)

Erithinol's shout is followed by a sharp report as the wand snaps out blazing missiles.  Three bolts race through the branches, taking separate, winding paths to the spider, but all converging unerringly on its bloated abdomen.  The creature suddenly drops a few feet on its line, but recovers and keeps moving toward those below.
[sblock]UMD roll 19 + 11 easily succeeds.  Damage rolls 3,3,1 (+3) = 10[/sblock]
Donnybrook bends his thick bow and lets fly at the thing moving through the underbrush.  The arrow flies true and lodges in the creature's thigh.  It emits an ear-piercing shriek and keeps charging.

[sblock]Attack roll 12 + 14 = 26, easy hit.  See the OOC thread for a question about your attack mod.  Damage roll 8 + 2 = 10.  Max damage, nice shot.[/sblock]

The spider in the tree and the one bursting from the underbrush both rush Sirius, trying to overwhelm the dwarf.  But their dripping fangs merely skitter off his armor.

Meanwhile, the other creature stops a short distance away and sprays a thick liquid from near its mouth.  The liquid solidifies in the air and descends as pasty tendrils of webbing which falls heavily onto Lucas, entangling him in its sticky strands.

_Lucas is Entangled: -4 dex and -2 on attack rolls.  Casting requires a DC 15 Concentration check.  Escape Artist or Strength checks can be used to try to escape.

New initiative for the first full round:
Sirius: 20+1=21
Girble: 14+5=19
Bipedal Monster: 15
Donnybrook: 8+4=12
Lucas: 4+6=10
Ery: 5+4 = 9 (adjusted to 9.5 to break the tie)
Spiders: 9

Never fails.  The guy with the lowest modifier rolls a 20.  
Actions, please?  I assume Girble will be spending the round running as mentioned in the OOC thread._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

_Huff, huff, huff <I need to get some longer legs>_ Having heard ruckus ahead, Girble started in a mad dash. "Hang tough, guys!" _Huff, huff, huff._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

OOC: I will fire (rapid shot) at the hideous bipedal monstrosity.  Longbow: +12/12/9 (9base + 4dex + 1MW-2), 1d8+2 (Seeker bow so concelment is not applicable)(-4 into melee is not applicable)  However, due to my actions being after the creature, if I can not fire on it, than I switch to attack a spider.   I will be offline this wekend.  Please use me as you all see fit.

Donnybrook, seeing the bipedal creature take one in the thigh, fires 3 fast arrows at it.  Using his periphial vision, he does not yet worry about the spiders.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 8, 2005)

Lucas manages to avert his face as the strange spiderlike creature sprays him with webbing.

_I won't go so easily this time_, "I sure am glad I kept hold of my wand and dagger", pointing the wand in the direction of the bipedal monster Lucas utters a single word. "Dulak", 5 glowing points of magical energy launch themselves from the wand and home in unerringly on the Bipedal Monster.

OOC: If the Bipedal Monster is dead by the time that it is Lucas' turn, then he'll shoot at the most hurt spider.

Also Knowledge (Arcana & Dungeoneering) checks (+17) to see if Lucas known what the creatures are.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> The spider in the tree and the one bursting from the underbrush both rush Sirius, trying to overwhelm the dwarf.  But their dripping fangs merely skitter off his armor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sirius bellows loudly, "dent yer fangs and I'll bash yer brains!"  His shield ready to parry more of these vile creatures blows, while his axe swings free hoping to cleave one of the bests in twain, or at least lop off a few legs.









*OOC:*


_+1 Adamantine Waraxe +15/+10 (1d10+7, 19-20/x3)_


----------



## JimAde (Sep 9, 2005)

_I note that D20Dazza is in Australia.  So since Ery is going late in the round I'll do everybody's actions up to that point, then wait for D20Dazza's post.  I've attached a picture of the creature attacking Lucas.  I'm sure you'll all recognize it._

Sirius pushes one of the spiders from him and brings his axe down on its head in a mighty, whistling arc.  Black ichor flies in all directions as the creature gives a spasmodic twitch and falls onto its companion.  Siezing the opportunity, Sirius quickly swings again at the other spider, hewing off one of its legs.  He checks his swing, brings the axe back again and connects with the thing's meaty body.  It is dripping vital fluids onto the forest floor, but still barely moving.
[sblock]The dice like Ferrix so far: First attack roll: 20!  A 7(+15) confirms for triple damage.  Rolls: 10,10,5 + 21 = 46 points of damage! Cleave attack on other spider: Roll 15+15 hits.  Damage roll 5+7=12.  Second normal attack (on now injured spider: Roll of 6+10 hits (yes they're pretty easy).  Damage of 2+7=9.  One spider dead, the other has taken 21 damage and is barely alive.[/sblock]
Girble hears the sounds of furious battle and runs as fast as he can manage in his heavy armor to help.  He draws his weapon as he goes, ready to dispatch one of the creatures when he's in range.
_Please let me know which weapon Girble is drawing. _

The horrible chitinous thing rushes the ensnared Lucas and sinks its black fangs into the wizard's leg.  There is a searing pain as the creature's venom is pumped into Lucas' body.
_Lucas takes 5 points of damage.  Fortitude save DC 15 poison: Lucas rolls 12+4 and succeeds!_
Donnybrook draws arrows and fires furiously at the thing attacking Lucas.  All of his shots strike true and the creature emits another ear-splitting shriek, but it seems to be simply enraged by the attacks.
_Just to clarify, it definitely took the damage, it's just not down yet_
[sblock]
Donnybrook's attack rolls:
	10+12=22 Hit, 4+2=6 Damage
	2+12=14 Hit, 2+2=4 Damage
	16+7=23 Hit, 4+2=6 Damage
[/sblock]
Lucas knows now what they face.  The abomination known as an Ettercap combines the worst traits of spider and human.  Fortunately he also knows what to do with such a thing.  He points his wand at it and intones "Dulak".  5 glowing points of magical energy launch themselves from the wand and home in unerringly on the Ettercap.  They slam home, tearing great chunks of chitin and flesh from its body.  The thing flies back to land in a smoldering heap on the forest floor.
[sblock]Knowledge(Dungeoneering) check 16+17=34.  Feel free to look up the ettercap in the SRD. 
Damage on the MM: 2+3+3+3+4 = 15.  It drops
[/sblock]

_Waiting now for D20Dazza's post, when Ery and the remaining spider (if it survives) will go_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 9, 2005)

_ooc: Uh, um, yeah.  Probably a light mace so that I can take AoO's should the opportunity arrive. Without a critical, my max damage is like 2 or 3, depending on what I use, so I'm going to be casting as soon as I get into range. When I have the time, I'll update my character sheet to show a light mace and fill in a couple more spell slots that I didn't have before buying items. _


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ery*

Grinning madly at the carnage Ery shakes the wand at the remaining spider "whatever worked last time, whateverworkedlasttime"
OOC: UMD +11, 3 missiles 1d4+1 (5th level)


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

Sirius lets out a triumphant roar as his companions overtake the spider-like humanoid, should the spider survive, he'll do his best to make sure it doesn't with two powerful swings from his waraxe.









*OOC:*


+1 Adamantine Waraxe +15/+10 (1d10+7, 19-20/x3)


----------



## JimAde (Sep 12, 2005)

Erethinol focuses his will and again magical force leaps from his wand and slams into the remaining spider.  The arachnid's body is blasted to pieces and it lies still on the ground.
[sblock]UMD roll 10+11=21 success!  Damage 3+2+4=9.  The poor critter only had 1 HP left!  It's dead.[/sblock]
As Girble runs up, the rest scan the forest for more attackers, but all is quiet.  After a moment, Lucas frees himself from the sticky webbing using his dagger and Sirius finishes freeing the man they were helping.  He says weakly, *"Thank you my friends.  I thought that was the end."*  He coughs and retches a bit, obviously still suffering from the poison of the spiders.  He rises with help, though, and seems able to walk.  

*"They've taken him!"* he says with sudden alarm as he realizes he is safe himself.  *"My boss!  I remember now.  They killed the others, but they took him alive.  I heard him yelling!"*


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

"Who took him and where?"  the slim elf woman says "how long ago was the abduction?"  she continues.

OOC: Was it the short haircut Jim?? Two charges removed from wand in RG.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Who took him and where?"  the slim elf woman says "how long ago was the abduction?"  she continues.



He shakes his head uncertainly.  *"It was more of those things that you fought.  The spiders and the other things.  I didn't see where they went because I was bound, but it sounded like they went that way."*  He gestures vaguely to the East, where the towering ramparts of the Slayworth mountains loom close.  *"The things can talk.  One of them said something like 'Master told us bring the short one alive' or something."*  He sits on a downed tree trunk and mutters, *"I don't know how long ago it was.  It seems like I was lying there forever, but it was probably less than an hour."*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> OOC: Was it the short haircut Jim??



 No it was the line on the character sheet that says


			
				D20Dazza's Character sheet said:
			
		

> Sex: Male


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

*Ery Elf Rogue*

"Will you be alright by yourself?" Ery enquires of the man as she looks the way he has indicated "We don't have time to dally if we are to save your boss. I have but two more quick questions, did these creatures say naught else and what can you tell us of your boss?"  she says as she fidgets with the wand she still holds clapsed tightly in her right hand.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Will you be alright by yourself?" Ery enquires of Lucas as she looks the way he has indicated "We don't have time to dally if we are to save your boss. I have but two more quick questions, did these creatures say naught else and what can you tell us of your boss?"  she says as she fidgets with the wand she still holds clapsed tightly in her right hand.



 The man nods wearily.  *"Highdale proper is a mile or two away, but I remember an orchard and house a lot closer than that.  I'm sure they'll let me rest there until I get my legs under me.  And they can send someone into Highdale with the news."*  After a pause for a pull from his waterskin he continues, *"My boss is a dwarf named Tappakaupias.  Red hair, middle aged.  He's a merchant, but quite a scrapper."*  He looks at Ery imploringly.  *"He's a good guy,"* he says simply.  *"Do you think you can help him?"*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

*Donnybrook Narion  FTR/RGR*

"I will see if I can locate their tracks.  If he is a scrapper, he may make it easy for me."

OOC survival/spot +14


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Having finally caught his breath, Girble wheezes. "Sorry I got behind, guys. Phew, I'm glad everyone's okay for now, though." Girble looks over the man to make sure he's okay. "What's your name? You're lucky to have lasted, looks like. This Tapp fellow has red hair and is middle aged? Hopefully that's enough information to find him. He looks at his companions, "Does that mean we're running again?"

_Heal +10

Edit to change the number._


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 12, 2005)

Clutching his side where the Ettercap bit him, "I think we'd best make haste before these creatures dispose of this Dwarf.  Friend Girble I don't suppose you have a healing spell handy to fix this monor wound of mine"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 12, 2005)

"... Ah, that doesn't look good, Lucas." Girble takes a look at the wound to assess how bad it is and places his hand over the wound to try to help it out.

_Heal +10, again--how much do you want, LR?_


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "... Ah, that doesn't look good, Lucas." Girble takes a look at the wound to assess how bad it is and places his hand over the wound to try to help it out.
> 
> _Heal +10, again--how much do you want, LR?_



OOC: Lucas has lost 5 HP's, so any little bit will help.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2005)

*Ery*

Assuring the rescued man that she will do everything she can to help_ Tapp_ Ery moves off down the road after Donnybrook. She still has her wand in hand and is prepared to cover Donnybrook if he gets into any difficulties.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 13, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Assuring Lucas that she will do everything she can to help_ Tapp_ Ery moves off down the road after Donnybrook. She still has her wand in hand and is prepared to cover Donnybrook if he gets into any difficulties.



OOC: Dude! My character is called Lucas  not the man's that we rescued


----------



## JimAde (Sep 13, 2005)

The man waves off Girble, saying, *"Thanks, but I just need a rest is all."*  He shakes Ery's hand.  *"My name's Boren.  I'm forever indebted to you all,"* he says evenly and heads off down the trail.

Girble examines Lucas' wound and sees that while it looks nasty it's not all that deep.  He places his hand on the wound and tapping the power granted him by Yondalla, he closes the punctures with a word.
[sblock]Cure light wounds.  Your class bonus alone will take care of it, no need to roll.[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Donnybrook leaves the trail and takes a few strides in the direction Boren indicated.  It takes the him only a few moments to discern the signs of passage.  A few wisps of webbing scraped off on a tree, a muddy smear on a rock.  It is apparent that the creatures tried to cover their tracks, but to Donnybrook's practiced eye, the way is as clear as if marked with red flags.  They are heading straight for the cliffs looming a mile or so to the East.

[sblock]Track DC 18, Track Roll 10 + 14 = 24, easily succeeding.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

"This way everyone,  I have found there trail."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 13, 2005)

"... Where? Lead the way!" Girble finishes healing Lucas and trots up to Donnybrook.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

"They are heading straight for the cliffs toward the East"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 13, 2005)

Nodding his thanks to Girble, "Thanks you my friend, it's seems Donny has found the path to this infestation of spiders, allow me a moment to prepare myself"

OOC: Lucas cast Greater Mage Armour (+6 Def bonus, Duration 9 hours) & Stoneskin (DR10/Adamantine, Prevents 90 points of damage, Duration 9 hours) on himself.

Turning to his companions "When we next engage the enemy, I will attempt to gain mental control of one of our foes, if I'm successsful I will command the beast to lay down on the ground, so please don't attack it, otherwise it will ruin my spell"

"Also once we get to these cliffs, I'll use my magic to scout ahead of us, then we can plan out attack accordingly"

"We should be off while we still have light left to us"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ery Elf Rogue*

"Yes, let us be off, the longer we tarry the more chance of harm coming to the dwarf. As friend Lucas suggests how about we stop about 500 feet from the cliff so he can do his wiggly finger thing" Ery proposes. Turning to the wizard she continues "would that suit your purposes my friend or need we be closer?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

"I said they where heading towards the cliffs, I am not sure if they actually go to the cliffs.  Are we all ready?  Let us be off and I will continue to track them."


----------



## JimAde (Sep 14, 2005)

Hoisting packs and checking weapons, you all set off after Donnybrook.  The tracks go in a nearly arrow-straight path to the Northeast, diverting only to avoid the large outcroppings of rock common in the area.  At one point, about a quarter mile from where you started, you come upon a strange scene.  Shredded webbing is scattered across a large area and another of the enormous spiders lies dead, without a mark on it.  Donnybrook looks around and says it looks as though a fight broke out within the group.  In addition to the tracks you've been following there are suddenly wide bootprints present.  On the other side of the battle-site the original tracks continue (minus one spider, probably ).

The forest abruptly gives way to a long slope covered with loose rocks and scraggly bushes.  At the tope of the slope, you can see a wide cave opening.  Just above that, a sheer cliff, about as tall as a good bowshot, rises the cliff proper.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

Donnybrook, stops and turns to the party whispering, "They may have set up sentries.  I think we should have Ery and myself go and see if it is safe.  You two stay hidden but watch us and we can call you up to follow us."


Move silently +4, hide +15, listen +14, spot +14


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 14, 2005)

"Go 'head, I'll be at your back, axe at the ready should ye spring a crawly-one,"  Sirius says, hefting his axe with a thoughtful smile.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

"Sounds good to me--how many cures are you going to need when you get back?" Girble smiles at his own joke. "Just be careful."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 14, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Hoisting packs and checking weapons, you all set off after Donnybrook.  The tracks go in a nearly arrow-straight path to the Northeast, diverting only to avoid the large outcroppings of rock common in the area.  At one point, about a quarter mile from where you started, you come upon a strange scene.  Shredded webbing is scattered across a large area and another of the enormous spiders lies dead, without a mark on it.  Donnybrook looks around and says it looks as though a fight broke out within the group.  In addition to the tracks you've been following there are suddenly wide bootprints present.  On the other side of the battle-site the original tracks continue (minus one spider, probably ).
> 
> The forest abruptly gives way to a long slope covered with loose rocks and scraggly bushes.  At the tope of the slope, you can see a wide cave opening.  Just above that, a sheer cliff, about as tall as a good bowshot, rises the cliff proper.




Stopping at the base of the slope Lucas turns to his companions, see two of his companions ready leave Lucas addresses then

"By all means go and check the mouth of the cave to ensure that noone has seen us, but go no further than that, as I'm going to cast a couple of spells, one to allow me to see in darkness and another to summon an invisible floating eye which will then scout ahead for us.  All up this is going to take approx 20 minutes, 6 seconds or so for the first spell, 10 minutes to cast the second spell then I'll have 9 minutes to scout ahead.  So protect me at all cost."

Smiles hopefully at his friends

"Once I'm done I should be able to draw a map of the caves and hopefully I'll even be able to find where this dwarf is."

OOC: Lucas cast Darkvision (Grants Darkvision 60' Duration 9 hours) & Arcane Eye (Invisible Floating eye moves 30' (or 10' if seaching the walls and ceiling) per round, Duration 9 minutes which equates to 2700' or 900' if searching walls and ceiling)

Arcane Eye: When the eye is in a normal passage, then it will proceed at the 30 per round speed, if the eye comes to a chamber then it will slow down to 10' per round while it searchs the ceiling walls and floor. 

Also due to Darkvision the eye has a viewing range of 60'


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ery Elf Rogue*

Ery concurs with Donnybrook and Lucas and moves quietly towards the entrance "We'll yell if we have any trouble so be prepared to run to our aid" she suggests as the pair leave.

Move silently +13, hide +9, listen +7, spot +11


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

Donnybrook looks quizzical at Lucas, "so we need to sit for 31 minutes to scout ahead for 9 minutes?  They must teach new math at your wizardry school.  Ha ha.......  Ok Ery, let us go and you 1st my friend, as I feel you can sneak upon them better than I can.  Lead the way."


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

Lucas makes a quick pass with a small crystal over his eyes.  The crystal vanishes and he knows that he can see as well as Sirius in the dark now.  But the view is unchanged as the sun continues to shine down from the brilliant blue autumn sky.  He then begins a much more complex ritual.  He intones words of power while he focuses his perceptions on a spot before him, willing into existence a locus for his vision.

Meanwhile Donnybrook and Erethinol begin making their careful way out of the tree line and through the talus field at the bottom of the slope.  They are careful to keep large rocks between themselves and the cave entrance as much as possible, but the slope is very exposed.

[sblock]Hide checks (with -4 circumstance penalty): Donnybrook rolls 13+15-4=24, Ery rolls 13+9-4=18[/sblock]

As they climb, Ery suddenly crouches behind a rock and hisses "There!"  She points to the left side of the cave's wide entrance and Donnybrook just makes out the top of what is unmistakably a helmet.  Its wearer is mostly obscured by the ledge on which he stands, and from that angle he clearly can't see the approaching adventurers, but if he moves forward they might be spotted.

[sblock]Spot checks: Donnybrook rolls 7+14=21, Ery rolls 20+11=31!  For that roll you get a chance to act before they spot you. [/sblock]

I also made Spot checks for Sirius and Girble, but given the greater range and the fact that I rolled lousy, they don't see anything.  Also, on those rare occasions when I assign dialogue to a PC (like Ery's "There" above) I'll try to use the color coding you are all using.  NPCs will continue to speak in uncolored bold and OOC comments like this will be in red as Ranger Rick is doing.  So...Lucas is about 5 minutes into his casting, and Donnybrook and Ery are about 80 feet from the ledge leading into the cave.  However, that 80 feet will cost 160 feet of movement because it's rough terrain.
Actions?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

Assumption, I am further behind Ery.

I quietly get to within whispering range.  "Shall we move closer?  As we get closer, I will stop, stay back and cover you.  I would like to eliminate only one sentry.  If there are two, than we need help."


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

As Ery and Donnybrook whisper, they see the sentry (or at least the top of his head) move to the right side of the cave.  As he does so he comes slightly closer and they see that he is a bugbear, carrying a bow and well armored.  He stops with his back to them and though he is too far away to hear anthing, it is obvious that he is speaking to someone out of sight.

Sirius and Girble see their two scouts pause and point.  With that aid, they spot the sentry moving as well.  From their more distant vantage they actually have a clearer view and see that there are two bugbears.  Both were sitting behind screening rocks and scrub, but now that one has moved they can both be seen.

There are obviously at least two sentries.  Lucas is still casting furiously away behind the tree-line.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

Whispering, "damn bug bears. I think we can take them.  What do you say?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

Sirius grins and ducks behind a bit of cover, looking for a potential way up and around that would be out of sight of the bugbears.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Ery Elf Rogue*

"Perhaps we should fall back before they see us?"  Ery asks as she inches her way forward "Lucas did say he needs more time"  her eagerness to have some action betrays her better judgement though and she draws her wand and stealthily advances on her foes.

OOC: Draw wand as a free action with quick draw; full round action hide and move silently (+9 and +13 respectively) as far forward as possible.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Accepting her intial caution, donny brook shifts his weight to go back down, but upon hearing her change her mind, he smiles from ear to ear.  "A lady has a right to change her mind," whispers Donnybrook.  He has his bow out and his ready to fire as he moves up into position.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 19, 2005)

Sirius immediately recognizes that in his heavy armor it would be nearly impossible to even leave the tree-line unobserved.  Also, the Talus and scree make riding a horse a risky proposition.  There *is* a narrow footpath that winds its way up the slope (in full view of the guards) and a sufficiently skilled horseman might manage it, but Sirius doubts he could do it.
DC 15 Riding roll to negotiate the trail at a double move.  DC 20 if you want the horse to actually run.

Donnybrook and Ery begin making their careful way toward the top of the slope.  They soon realize that at some point they will have to reveal themselves and rush the sentries. They pause again about 30 feet from the top of the slope.  The way from here forward is completely empty of cover.
Remember that 30 feet counts as 60 because of the slope...

Just as the scouts begin girding themselves for a charge, Grimble and Sirius spot one of the guards walking forward.  He will almost certainly see the two scouts when he reaches the edge of the ledge.  At that moment, also, Lucas completes his incantation and a tiny locus of his presence shimmers into being before him before fading into invisibility.
Casting is done.  Grimble and Sirius have a chance to take 1 Standard action each before I roll for the bugbear's Spot check.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

OOC: Can we fire arrows from here?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 19, 2005)

Question answered in the OOC thread.  I'm going to try to keep this one to in-character posts and my responses if possible.  Except for this one, of course.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 19, 2005)

Finishing the lengthy spell to summon the Arcane Eye, Lucas looks around to see where his companions are _The fools, if only they had waited like I first suggested, then we could have gotten the layout of the complex and formulated a plan, before the alarm was raised._

OOC: How far from the cave mouth is Lucas, This will help me decide what if any spells I can cast to aid the party.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 20, 2005)

Sirius grumbled to himself, he hated horses, he'd already dismounted and left the beast behind rather than try to fumble with one in combat of all places.  The only mounts that belonged in combat were great wardogs and tusked boars, none of this prancy-pony stuff.  He loosed his bow and knocked an arrow, raising it but holding his shot until the bugbear showed signs of recognition of anything down near the scouts.









*OOC:*


Ready action to fire at the bugbear before it goes to speak, move back inside or point something out.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

Donnybrook gets into position to fire two arrows.

Hide +15
(Seeker) Composite Longbow: +14/9, 1d8 +2 damage, Threat 20/x3 (ignores concelment)


----------



## JimAde (Sep 20, 2005)

I want to get things moving again, so I'll just assume that Girble is, in fact, casting the Bless as described.  Revealing himself in this way might even distract the sentry from your scouts...

Girble steps out from behind the trees and calls upon the blessings of Yondalla.  
Everyone gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.

The guard sees him and is just about to raise the alarm as Sirius lets fly with his mighty bow.  The arrow tears through the sentry's leather legging and lodges in his thigh.  The bugbear roars in pain and begins readying his own bow while limping toward cover.  His shouts have alerted his companion and they both move to fire on the tree-line.  Neither seems to have spotted the scouts yet.
[sblock]Attack roll 20!, Confirmation roll 1!   Auto-hit.  Damage roll 6+5=11[/sblock]

Initiative
Girble: 16+5=21 (Why is Girble's Init mod only +5 instead of +7?)
Erethinol: 14+4=18
Donnybrook: 13+4=17
Lucas: 9+6=15
Sirius: 4+1=5
Bugbears:  3

Actions?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Now fully exposed, Girble pulls out his sling to fire a bullet at his enemies and then steps back behind the tree line.

_+10 Attack, 1d3-1 Damage_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Donnybrook gets into position to fire two arrows.

(Seeker) Composite Longbow: +14/9, 1d8 +2 damage, Threat 20/x3 (ignores concelment)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 21, 2005)

_Damn it, if only they'd been patient_ With a scowl on his face Lucas concentrates on the arcane eye and causes it to head towards the cave mouth to begin it's exploration of the cave complex. (at 30' per round)

OOC:As stated before the eye will move at 30' per round while in passways, and at 10' per round when in comes across a room.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

*Ery Elf Rogue*

Ery tries to position herself so that she is still hidden and within 30' of the closest bugbear, she points her wand at it and waves it while mummbling "workdamnitwork"

OOC: UMD +11, 3 missiles 1d4+1 (5th level) - if within 30' sneak attack?? She'll repeat until forced into melee in which case she will quickdraw her longs word and attack.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 22, 2005)

Ferrix hasn't posted, but I want to keep things moving with at least one post per week-day for myself, so we'll forge on assuming he'll keep peppering away with his bow.

Girble deftly slips a stone into his sling and whirls it over his head, popping out from cover just long enough to let it fly.  The bullet whistles through the air, but flies wide of the mark.
[sblock]Attack roll 4+10 - 2 (range) = 12 vs. AC 20[/sblock]
Erethinol extends her wand muttering under her breath and shaking it, but without results this time.
[sblock]UMD roll 7+11=18 vs. DC 20[/sblock]
Donnybrook smoothly draws and fires his bow in two quick motions.  The first arrow grazes the sentry's cheek while the second skewers him in the abdomen.  He roars in pain, badly wounded.
[sblock]Attack Rolls: 8+14=22, hit!; 16+9=25, hit!;  Damage rolls 4+2=6, 6+2=8, 14 total.  This Bugbear has now taken a total of 25 HP.  Remember to declare if you want to use Rapid Shot or Manyshot.  You specified two arrows this time so I assume not.[/sblock]
Slight correction for Lucas.  The Arcane Eye can be created anywhere within your current line of sight, so I'll make the assumption you created it near the cave entrance instead of in front of you.  Spoiler below for Lord Raven, so he can announce what he sees in character.  
[sblock]Lucas is disoriented for an instant as his perspective is split between his own location and the cave mouth.  Quickly getting his bearings he looks around and ses that there are indeed two bugbears at the cave mouth.  In addition, there's a goblin who seems to have been lounging on the ground, but both he and the other bugbear are now moving toward the ledge.  He also notices that the cave goes back at least 60 feet (the limit of his darkvision).[/sblock]
Sirius sends more arrows arcing toward the bugbear, but without luck this time.
[sblock]Rolls 1 (auto-miss) and 7+6=13[/sblock]
The bugbear is joined by his comrade and they both take a shot at Donnybrook.  Fortunately their arrows skitter and shatter against the rocks, missing him by a wide margin.

Another spoiler for Lord Raven:
[sblock]The goblin rises to his feet but doesn't move toward the edge of the slope yet.  Instead he makes some familiar passes with his hands.  Even without being able to hear the incantation, Lucas easily identifies the elementary spell being cast: Mage Armor.[/sblock]

Ready for new actions.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

Sirius fires off another two arrows, although by now he's figuring it might be time to move in to melee.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 23, 2005)

Opening his eyes Lucas shouts to his companions "Beware there is a Goblin Wizard up there"

Fireball Question for the DM:[sblock]
If Lucas cast Fireball will it destroy the arcane eye?  I've read the spell discription and it doesn't state the magical sensor has an AC of HP's, but it is a phyiscal object which can be hinderd by other objects.(Spellcraft +17)[/sblock]
If Arcane Eye won't be affected:[sblock]
Stepping forward (5' step) to see the cave opening Lucas warns his companions "Stay back, it's gonna get hot up there" pulling out a tiny ball of Bat guano and Sulfur Lucas begins to speak in the spidery language of magic as he performs the necessary intricate gestures to cast the spell.

OOC:All the PC's know this catch phrase to mean Lucas is going to cast Fireball[/sblock]
Otherwise:[sblock] 
Trusting in his companions to deal with the minor annoyance Lucas once again closes his eyes and begins to concentrate on the Arcane Eye, sending it further into the cave complex[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Donnybrook gets into position to fire two arrows.
> 
> (Seeker) Composite Longbow: +14/9, 1d8 +2 damage, Threat 20/x3 (ignores concelment)





Smelling the sentry's blood, Donnybrook, arm becomes a blur as he fires several more arrows.

OOC: Correct, I only fired 2 arrows.  Now I am doing rapid shot. +12/12/7 1d8 +2 damage, Threat 20/x3 (ignores concelment)


----------



## JimAde (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm going to go ahead since Jdvn1 may still be spotty with his posting as he manages his hurricane clean-up.  Let me know if anybody feels I'm taking liberties with their character, I'll be glad to revise.

Girble looses another sling bullet at the wounded bugbear, catching him square between the eyes.  The big sentry falls back and lands stiffly, sending up a small cloud of dust.
[sblock]Attack Roll 14 + 9 - 2 = 21, a hit!  Damage roll 3 - 1 = 2.  Exactly how many HP he had left![/sblock]
Ery curses under her breath and adjusts her grip on the wand, but to no avail.  In fact nothing emerges but a small puff of pink smoke shot through with green glittering points of light.
[sblock]UMD roll: 1.  Blech. [/sblock]
Donnybrook adjusts his aim as the first sentry falls, and sends a hail of arrows at the second.  Only one of the arrows hits, but it strikes deep.
[sblock]Attack rolls 5+12 = 17, miss, 12+12=24, hit, 5+7=12 miss.  Damage roll 7+2=9[/sblock]
Lucas steps forward to see the cave opening and warns his companions "Stay back, it's gonna get hot up there".  His companions know what to expect as he  pulls out a tiny ball of Bat guano and Sulfur and begins to speak in the spidery language of magic.  Suddenly a blazing missile leaps from his hands and races to the top of the slope where it bursts into a conflagration.  The remaining sentry bursts into flames and tumbles silently down the slope.
[sblock]Fireball!  Damage: 36.  [/sblock]
THe bugbear fails his save and takes full damage, but through the Arcane Eye Lucas sees the goblin dive under cover just in time, then burst from cover and run back toward the cave entrance.

I'll let Sirius (Ferrix) declare a new action since he has no target.  Ferrix?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 27, 2005)

_Damn, I was hoping that would take out the Goblin and the Bugbear, that must be one tough Goblin_ Shouting to his friends "The Goblin is getting away". 

_Nevermind I can always follow him with the arcane eye and find out the lay of the cave complex, maybe he'll even lead me to his leader_ Lucas closes his eyes and concentrates on the arcane eye, and sends it after the fleeing goblin


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2005)

Sirius roars in laughter, "l'est ye never singe me beard lad and ye'll be the finest wizard i ever seen.  Now, on with it!"  He slings his bow over his shoulder, hefts his shield and axe and moves up the hill towards the cave entrance.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

Seeing the fireball, Donnybrook advances up to the entrance with his bow ready.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 27, 2005)

As Lucas focuses his attention on his magical construct, the others race up the slope.  Donnybrook and Erethinol, starting nearer the top, get there first.  The few bits of scrub that had clung to the rocky soil have been incinerated and the rock is scorched and blackened.  The unforgettable stench of roasted bugbear fur hangs in the air.  There is a small level area (about 15 ft. across) in front of the cave entrance proper and the natural cavern extends back as far as Donnybrook can see.  Grimble and Sirius quickly join them with Lucas bringing up the rear as he divides his attention between negotiating the rocky slope and scouting ahead magically.

Donnybrook has a few rounds to look around or do whatever he likes, and Sirius and Grimble will have a round or two before the mage arrives.  Here's what Lucas sees:
[sblock]The natural cavern narrows down to about 10 feet wide and goes back about 70 or 80 feet, where the floor slopes up sharply, rising to within about 5 feet of the ceiling.  On the far side the passage widens to form a chamber perhaps eight or nine paces square. The cave continues on from the opposite side, and a larger chamber seems to open on the left.  This is as far as the sensor gets before you join the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

"It would be nice if we could go in without a lightsource," Donnybrook tells Ery.  "I will go in a few feet to see what is up ahead." Upon realizing the eye is with him, Donnybrook, backs off and heads back to Eyr.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

"I... no light? Why no light? I like vision, y'know."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 30, 2005)

Puffing and panting Lucas finally makes it to the top of the slope, "Give me a moment and I'll scout ahead to see what they have in store for us"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2005)

Sirius gruffly chortles, "the deep is a dwarves' home lad, ye think Moradin would have let us go about blind in the dark?  I can see fine in it."  He moves towards the entrance of the cave, "unless anyone objects, or wants to check fer traps, I'll be going in."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sirius gruffly chortles, "the deep is a dwarves' home lad, ye think Moradin would have let us go about blind in the dark?  I can see fine in it."  He moves towards the entrance of the cave, "unless anyone objects, or wants to check fer traps, I'll be going in."



With his eyes still closed Lucus mutters "How about you wait for me to finish my scouting, then once we know where our enemies are and what defenses that have created against us, we'll know what to expect"

"Or you can all ignore my advce like the last time and rush in like fools"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 2, 2005)

"Now that's no way to talk to yer friends..." Sirius mutters, "I don't feel like barging in and not knowing what's going on."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Now that's no way to talk to yer friends..." Sirius mutters, "I don't feel like barging in and not knowing what's going on."



Taking a deep breath Lucas looks and Sirius and smiles apologetically "Forgive me my friend, I didn't mean to speak to you rudely, I guess I'm anxious and overwrought, due to what happened to me last time we ran into giant spiders"

Closing his eyes Lucas continues to concentrats on the magic eye, and sends it further into the cave complex.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 3, 2005)

Lucas again focuses his attention on his magical sensor, turning it all around within the cave.  He sees daylight coming in from the entrance, of course, but now notices that the light is oddly filtered, as if something might be veiling the narrow part of the tunnel where the floor rises toward the ceiling.

The sensor passes further East, deeper into the cave complex.  After a fairly short narrow space, the corridor becomes slightly wider, forming a more or less round chamber perhaps 30 feet in diameter. In the middle of the floor is a gaping sinkhole some 15 feet wide.

Beyond this, a precipitous slope of smooth, damp stone plunges down to a thin lip of rock, beyond which yawns a black abyss.  The sensor passes over the wide opening and peers down.  Lucas sees a natural vertical shaft about 20 feet wide and extending down at least 60 feet (the limit of his vision).  But some 50 feet down is a wooden platform and bridge that seem to lead to a side passage.

On the far side of the drop stands a rickety wooden platform cluttered with bales and barrels.  Over this upper platform stands some kind of wooden fortification supported by wooden stilts. Ladders lead from the main platform up to the overhead fortification and also down to the lower platform.

Everyone is now definitely caught up and I assume Lucas relates all this information to you.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 3, 2005)

"OK than, that sounds good....but can we enter with out light?  I prefer to travel without one."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 3, 2005)

Opening his eyes Lucas relates what he has seen "I believe we should tread carefully where the tunnel narrows towards the ceiling, we know that this group have giant spiders on their team, so I wouldn't be surprised if there is a thin web there, which would mean that there are spiders near by." 

Looking around his friends"In regards to travelling without light, I too believe that this would be a good idea, while I know we have lost the element of surprise, there's no point in warning our enemies of our approach."

"Anyway let me continue my search, I might be able to find where the priosoners are held"

Closing his eyes again Lucas sends the magical sensor down the sinkhole.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 3, 2005)

Erethinol breaks her silence to observe, "Traveling in the dark may be all well and good for dwarves and wizards, but some of us actually need light to see by."

She smiles.  "Fortunately, some of us also come prepared."  She pulls two small vials from her pack, handing one to Grimble and unstoppering the other herself.  She tosses off the murky liquid quickly and her eyes are briefly swathed in a red glow.

I assume this is what D20Dazza brought the potions of Darkvision for...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 3, 2005)

*smiles a huge toothy grin*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Girble raises a hand to mention--but it is too late. "Well, I suppose I'll save my _Light_ spell for later, then? Some time when we're trying to be less stealthy?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 4, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Girble raises a hand to mention--but it is too late. "Well, I suppose I'll save my _Light_ spell for later, then? Some time when we're trying to be less stealthy?"




Donnybrook puts a dwarven hand on Girble's shoulder, "Smart thinking laddie.  Maybe when we get into a fight, than you can light up the night."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Donnybrook puts a dwarven hand on Girble's shoulder, "Smart thinking laddie.  Maybe when we get into a fight, than you can light up the night."



 Girble shrugs and takes a gulp from the vial in his other hand, "Oh, it shouldn't be an issue if we have these potions. We can save that idea for later, I suppose."


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 4, 2005)

"Ah, the darkness reminds me of home, minus the eight-legged freaks and sorcerous goblins," Sirius cracks as he hefts his shield and heads in, axe held back and ready to strike forwards.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 5, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Girble shrugs and takes a gulp from the vial in his other hand, "Oh, it shouldn't be an issue if we have these potions. We can save that idea for later, I suppose."





"Drow do not like light.  I have noticed that as I research all about them.  If we fight them, than cast your light and that will help us defeat them."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2005)

"Wow, I didn't know that. If there are other creatures who have an aversion to light, I should take note of that when we encounter them."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 5, 2005)

The group advances into the cave, following Sirius.  They move somewhat slowly as Lucas is still dividing his attention between his surroundings and the visions provided by his arcane eye.  As they leave the daylight behind, Girble is pleased to note that he can see nearby things quite clearly, but a sudden veil is drawn over anything more than 20 or 30 paces distant*.

The group moves through the outer cave, finally reaching the point where the floor rises sharply toward the ceiling.  With Lucas's warning in mind, all look warily for webbing between the floor and roof.  Sure enough, the sharp-eyed Donnybrook spots it first, when Sirius is only a few feet from the top of the rise, about to walk right into the outlying strands.

[sblock]Sirius Spot roll: 3+2=5 vs. DC 20 - 4 (warning) = 16, Donnybrook's Spot roll: 10+14=24.  Didn't bother to roll for anybody else once there was a success.[/sblock]

Lord Raven: You can be moving the arcane eye at half-speed during this time (since you're dividing your attention).  Where do you want to send it?

*Halflings have small paces.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 5, 2005)

"Sirius, halt....freeze, the webbing is but 2 feet in front of you."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Sirius, halt....freeze, the webbing is but 2 feet in front of you."



"Lets look around to make sure we don't get any nasty surprises"

OOC: Lucas sends the Arcane eye down the sinkhole


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2005)

"Ah... right, was just making sure my axe was sharp enough for those dullards inside," Sirius comments with his characteristic humor, "glad you keep an eye out for me.  Now what do we do about it?  Slash through it?"  With this he hefts his axe with a grin on his face.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2005)

"I wouldn't think so." Grimble thinks for a bit, "Assuming they're somewhere on the huge web, wouldn't that immediately alert them of our presence? Well, unless we're okay with this breach of stealth."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 6, 2005)

As the group stands discussing the issue, Lucas extends his awareness down the pit 50 paces or so beyond their position.  
Spoiler for Lord Raven:
[sblock]The shaft goes straight down about 50 feet and widens into what looks like a natural chamber.  When you move the arcane eye down into it, you see that the chamber is about 30 feet wide and has no apparent exits.  The floor of the chamber is covered with a slimy layer of filth.  Apparently this is some sort of toilet/trash can.  Even from your current position you're getting a faint whiff of it.  Once you get closer the smell should be remarkable.[/sblock]
Just as he is about to relate what he has seen, Donnybrook's finely-tuned senses again alert everyone to danger.  A faint scuttling quickly rises until you all clearly hear a flurry of scraping stone.  Something big is coming toward you fast.

Due to Donnybrook's inhumanly high Spot and Listen modifiers he can shout a warning which will prevent the approaching attacker from getting a surprise round.  The creature starts this round just outside darkvision range, approaching from the far side of the web sheet off to the left (North), coming from the adjacent chamber I mentioned Lucas seeing earlier.  

Initiatives:
Donnybrook: 15+4=19
Lucas: 11+6=17
Unknown Thing: 15
Girble: 7+5=12
Erethinol: 4+4=8
Sirius: 1+1=2

Actions?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2005)

Sirius hefts his shield and falls into a defensive position until he knows what's going on.









*OOC:*


Combat Expertise for 5, whatever it is is my dodge target, AC 32, Ready action to strike something if it gets near me.  +10 adamantine waraxe (1d10+7, 19-20/x3)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 6, 2005)

Donnybrook notches an arrow and prepares to fire three arrows.

OOC: +12/12/9 1d8 +2 damage (additional +2 against vermin & drow)
I will be offline till Monday.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 6, 2005)

Lucas opens his eye when he hears his friends warning, drawing his wand from his right hip Lucas points it in the direction of the unknown threat

OOC: Move Action to draw the Wand, Lucas then readies an action to activate the wand, once he can see what the threat is.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 6, 2005)

Girble looks around, ready for a creature to appear, and pulls out his sling.

_ooc: attack +9/+4, 1d3-1 damage_


----------



## JimAde (Oct 6, 2005)

Lucas and Donnybrook ready their weapons.  They are immediately greeted by the sight of an enormous spider the size of a dray wagon hurtling toward them out of the darkness.  The two seasoned adventurers immediately let fly.  Donnybrook's arrows have no trouble finding a mark on the huge target, and he knows just where to strike the arachnid to best effect.  Nonetheless, the arrows don't slow the thing noticably.  
[sblock]Attack rolls 11+12=23, 16+12=28, 17+9=26 against AC 14.  Damage rolls 7+4=11, 1+4=5, 8+4=12.  Grand total 28 points.  Nice shooting![/sblock]
As Donnybrook fires, Lucas cuts loose with his wand, five bolts of searing arcane force leaping from it to slam into the creature's body.  Between the arrows and the magic, it seems to be smoking and bleeding from several places.
[sblock]Damage roll not so good: 1,2,4,1,1 + 5 = 14.  The spider has taken 42 points so far.[/sblock]
The spider races across the remaining distance and slams through the webbing and tries to sink its fangs into Sirius.  The horrid weight of the thing presses down on the dwarf, but its fangs are just barely turned aside by his heavy armor.

I'm actually going to stop there to give jdvn1 and Ferrix a chance to change their actions.  The thing is now in melee range, not to mention actually IN melee with at least one character.  Erethinol will still use the MM wand on her turn, since she can't flank without getting caught in the web. 

Ferrix: *Please* copy your character into the RG thread.  It makes it a lot easier on me when I'm doing the combat rounds.  Thanks.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2005)

Sirius belows, "you'd think an eight-legged freak like this would move a bit slower!  Maybe once it loses a few limbs it'll rethink its speeding towards it's own demise!"  Sirius swings his axe up from it's readied position towards the creatures legs.









*OOC:*


Did it attack before my Combat Expertise kicked in, if so, I'll drop the Combat Expertise and just attack at my full bonus of +15/+10 (1d10+7, 19-20/x3).


----------



## JimAde (Oct 9, 2005)

Going ahead.  I'll just assume Girble carries on as planned.

Girble whirls his sling overhead again and lets fly.  The stone smacks the great spider solidly.
[sblock]Attack Roll 7+9=16, hit.  Damage roll 3-1=2.  Sadly slings actually take a move action to re-load just like a light crossbow, so only one attack a round.[/sblock]

Erethinol tries again with the wand, but can't seem to get it working for the moment.
[sblock]UMD roll 7+11=18[/sblock]

Sirius belows, "you'd think an eight-legged freak like this would move a bit slower! Maybe once it loses a few limbs it'll rethink its speeding towards it's own demise!" Sirius swings his axe up from it's readied position towards the creatures legs.  He connects twice, the second blow splitting the things brittle head wide open.
[sblock]Attack rolls 7+15=22 hit, and 16+10=26, hit.  Damage rolls 6+7=13, 7+7=14, 27 total.  Dead spider.[/sblock]

We're staying in combat rounds (hint, hint)  Actions?


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

Ery fades into the shadows just inside the open cave mouth, taking up an ambush position in case the party is waylaid, wand still clutched tightly in her hand. She patiently waits for Lucas to finish his scouting.

OOC: Hide +13


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 11, 2005)

Donnybrook having notched an arrow to send to the spider, relaxs slightly, keeping the arrow notched, he looks around for any other likely targets.

OOC: +12/12/9 1d8 +2 damage (additional +2 against vermin & drow)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The spiders Girble was used to would not have taken a hit from a stone. Then again, the spiders Girble was used to were smaller than he was. He fumbles around for some stones and reloads his sling. Then, he fumbles around for his crossbow to make sure that it, too, is loaded. "That, um, wasn't a normal spider. You think this place is filled with them?"

He looks around, watching for more of the creatures.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking at Girble, Donnybrook answers, "Aye Laddie!  I doubt there is but one spider as a mother will lay hundreds of eggs.  Who is to say this is the biggest one, it could be one of the runts of the litter."

Donnybrook than grins ear to ear.  "Seriously, keep watch as those things have several eyes and we are in their lair."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Looking at Girble, Donnybrook answers, "Aye Laddie!  I doubt there is but one spider as a mother will lay hundreds of eggs.  Who is to say this is the biggest one, it could be one of the runts of the litter."
> 
> Donnybrook than grins ear to ear.  "Seriously, keep watch as those things have several eyes and we are in their lair."



With a grin on his face Lucas speaks to Donnybrook "Donny, no matter how dire the situation, you always seem able to fine something positive to dwell on"

OOC:Lucas continues to point his wand down the passage and readies an action to fire it.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok, it doesn't sound like anybody is moving across/through/around the dead spider, so...

Initiatives (Same as before, this is just the next round):
Donnybrook: 19
Lucas: 17
Spider and Ettercap: 15
Girble: 12
Erethinol: 8
Sirius: 2

With a horridly loud scuttling crash, another of the immense creatures comes barreling out of the darkness.  This one is accompanied by one of the vaguely humanoid things you killed on the trail earlier.  What Lucas called an Ettercap.  The spider races toward you just as the other did, though it will likely have trouble getting past the body of its predecessor.  The Ettercap stops near the edge of your vision and, just as the other did, attempts to cast sheets of sticky webbing at you.  Donnybrook is ready and rapidly lets fly with three arrows at the onrushing monster.  Just as before, the arrows all strike home and take their toll on the great beast, but it keeps coming.
[sblock]These include the favored enemy bonus: 7+14 = 21 hit, 4+14 = 18 hit, 9 + 11 = 20 hit.  Damage rolls 2, 8, 6 = 16+12 = 28 damage.[/sblock]
Lucas points his wand at the monstrosity as well and again it bursts into life, sending a hail of deadly force at the thing.  They slam into it from every angle, but the implacable horror stays on course.
[sblock]damage rolls 2,3,2,2,2 = 11+5 = 16.  Total damage 44.[/sblock]
The spider reaches the body of its fallen kin and begins frantically hauling it out of the way in its frenzy to reach you.  The ettercap meanwhile extends one clawed hand and sheets of webbing spring from it, centering them on Donnybrook, but the ranger nimbly sidesteps the falling strands.
Girble adds his sling to the fray, trying to hit the immense spider in an eye.  He lands a solid blow and notices that it is bleeding from multiple wounds and one of its legs seems to have stopped working.  But the creature barely slows.  
[sblock]Attack roll (including PBS) 17+10 = 27, hit.  Damage roll 3-1+1 = 3.  Total damage 47.[/sblock]
Erethinol again extends her wand and focuses her will.  This time the forces align and the wand kicks in her hand.  Four bolts lash the spider and it finally falls back, having accomplished nothing more than clearing the previous carcass and all the webbing from the entrance to the chamber where it now lies dead.
[sblock]Activation roll 15 + 10 = 25, success!  Damage rolls 2,3,3,4 = 12 + 4 = 16.  Total damage 63.  Dead spider.[/sblock]
Ferrix, care to change your action?  You have no target within melee range, but the ettercap looks like it might be just within charge range...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 13, 2005)

OOC: action for the next round.

Seeing the spider expire, Donnybrook shifts his aim toward the ettercap as he takes a bead on the creature who is making him dodge and weave the flinging webs like a drunken sailor on leave.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 14, 2005)

ooc: Next round... I'm not sure how far the dude is.

Girble moves foward to get a better shot at the "Ettercap" with his crossbow. +7 attack, 1d6 damage


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2005)

Donnybrook and Girble let loose with a hail of arrows at the ettercap.  The creature totters and staggers for a moment before it drops to the cave floor with a long groaning hiss.

[sblock]Donnybrook's attack rolls: 20! roll to confirm is only a 6, but with his bonuses that's enough.  Damage 2d8 + 4 = 16.  Second roll 17 + 12 = 29, hit.  Damage 1d8+2 = 5, last roll 5 + 7 = 12, miss.  Girble's crossbow attack roll: 14 + 7 = 21, hit.  Damage roll 6.  Total damage dealt 27.  It goes down.[/sblock]

Just did actions for those who posted, and it was enough anyway (barely ).  We'll give the others the week-end to chime in.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 14, 2005)

Seeing the Monstrous Spider fall, Lucas adjust him aim to the Ettercap, and fires off another volley of Magic Missles.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

Ery takes aim at the Ettercarp with her wand and tries to fire off another round of missiles.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 17, 2005)

The ettercap's form is rent to gory chunks by the hail of magical force launched by Lucas and Ery.  All is quiet in the cavern, for the moment.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 17, 2005)

"Phew." Girble reloads his crossbow. "Should we go down now?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Phew." Girble reloads his crossbow. "Should we go down now?"



Turning to Girble "I think we should wait here, obviously we've lost the element of surprise anyway, that would then give me enough time to scout out the rest of the area, and find the quickest path to the prisioners"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Ery nods, winks and smiles at Lucas but moves cautiously into the cavern entrance, keeping to the shadows and moving as quietly as she can. She is only intending on scouting a little way and wants to get herself into a position where she will be behind any enemies that attack her friends so she can surprise them from behind *"I won't go far"* she silently mouths to Lucas.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Girble nods, "Well, that suits me." He points his crossbow around, making sure no unexpected attack comes.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 18, 2005)

Erethinol steps lithely down the slope to the floor of the large chamber.  She quickly finds some convenient stalagmites off to the left (toward the chamber where the spiders came from) and vanishes behind them.  Ery can now see the other chamber a bit better, and it appears to be another natural cavern chamber.  She doesn't see any activity there.

Lucas returns his attention to the sensor he left at the bottom of the sinkhole.  He raises it back out and sends it down the slippery-looking slope on the far side.  Soon it reaches the wooden structure built above the large shaft.  This structure consists of a platform at about the same level as the main tunnel, but affixed to the far side of the shaft.  Rickety-looking ladders rise from the platform to another palisaded platform about 15' above the main tunnel level.  Ladders also descend into the darkness of the shaft.  Lucas sends the sensor down and again sees the platform about 40' below.  This time, though, he clearly sees a single bugbear standing on the plaftorm, looking intently upward.

Where to, next?  Also, the spell only lasts 8 minutes.  It's going to expire soon.  Between climbing the talus field outside, your earlier exploring and the fight, there are about 2 minutes duration left.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 18, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Erethinol steps lithely down the slope to the floor of the large chamber.  She quickly finds some convenient stalagmites off to the left (toward the chamber where the spiders came from) and vanishes behind them.  Ery can now see the other chamber a bit better, and it appears to be another natural cavern chamber.  She doesn't see any activity there.
> 
> Lucas returns his attention to the sensor he left at the bottom of the sinkhole.  He raises it back out and sends it down the slippery-looking slope on the far side.  Soon it reaches the wooden structure built above the large shaft.  This structure consists of a platform at about the same level as the main tunnel, but affixed to the far side of the shaft.  Rickety-looking ladders rise from the platform to another palisaded platform about 15' above the main tunnel level.  Ladders also descend into the darkness of the shaft.  Lucas sends the sensor down and again sees the platform about 40' below.  This time, though, he clearly sees a single bugbear standing on the plaftorm, looking intently upward.
> 
> Where to, next?  Also, the spell only lasts 8 minutes.  It's going to expire soon.  Between climbing the talus field outside, your earlier exploring and the fight, there are about 2 minutes duration left.



Lucas quickly relates all that he has seen to his companions "I don't have much time left before my spell expires, so I'm going to scout as much as possible.  Hopefully I'll be able to find the prisoners before it runs out."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 18, 2005)

Lucas closes his eyes again and his perspective rushes down the shaft.  As it passes the lower platform, Lucas notices that there is a bridge across the shaft at this point, leading to a side chamber.  His magically-enhanced vision shows that the side chamber seems to contain over a dozen rude cots and bedrolls, as well as several more bugbears.  They all seem to be on alert and several of them have bows drawn and trained on the chamber entrance.  He also sees that there are numerous ropes and rope ladders coiled on the plaftorm which would presumably allow one to reach the cave floor below.

Speaking of which, the shaft finally ends some 100 feet below your current level.  At the bottom is a tunnel which runs off toward the west ("under" where you are now) and what might be another tunnel running east.  It's hard to tell because the eastern opening is completely sealed with sheets of thick webbing.

Lucas sends the sensor racing down the open tunnel, trying to get a feel for as much of the cave and tunnel system as he can before the spell expires.  The tunnel contines for a hundred feet or more, and the sensor is probably about directly under you when Lucas first spots the end of the tunnel.  Getting closer he sees that the tunnel slopes down slightly into a small natural cavern that  is flooded.  Several buckets and waterskins lie empty at the edge of the water and Lucas gets the distinct impression that the water is flowing slowly.  There's no way to know how deep the water is.

Lucas's eyes regain their focus as the spell expires.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 18, 2005)

After relating these facts to his companions "It seems we'll have to expolre further to discover where the prisioners are beaing detained, also it seems we have a number of obstacles to overcome firstly their is the big chamber ahead of us, which seems to guard the hole leading down into this complex, then we have the guards protecting the shaft itself, not to mention an unknown amount of Monstous Spiders Ettercaps, Bugbears and other humanoids"

Looking around his companions Lucas's face takes on an almost childish look of excitment, Lucas then continues to speak in a hushed but pasionate voice "I have a plan of sorts.." Lucas ignores the usual amused looks this statement normally get from his friends

"At the moment the whole place is on alert for us, if I can successfully gain control of a Bugbear via a spell, I'll be able to send him ahead of us telling everyone else that they have overcome the invaders, also if I can get him to the leader he can give the leader a 'magical scroll' he found on the body of the wizard" 

Lucas grins and pats the scrollcase which contains the parchment with the explosive runes on them, smiling Lucas looks around his friends while pantomiming looking at a scroll which goes boom.

"Like usual I have prepared a 'Rope Trick' spell, so we so we could tamper with the ropes leading down into the hole and then hide, then we can give them a nasty surprise when they make it to the top, such as a fully powered fireball."

OOC: It comes as no surprise to the rest of the group that Lucas comes up with a sneaky plan that involves things being blown up.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Donnybrook nods his head and whispers,  "I like your plan, all in favor?...."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 19, 2005)

Girble nods, "Okay, that sounds okay. What happens if you can't get the control of a bugbear?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Girble nods, "Okay, that sounds okay. What happens if you can't get the control of a bugbear?"





"Have faith and do not sweat the details...." Donnybrook, looks hard at Lucas, "Well...will you get one under control?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Girble nods, "Okay, that sounds okay. What happens if you can't get the control of a bugbear?"



"Well If I don't manage to get control of a bugbear, then I guess we systematically go thru this place slaughtering all opposition, so really it's a win win situation"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Have faith and do not sweat the details...." Donnybrook, looks hard at Lucas, "Well...will you get one under control?"



Lucas nod nervously _I can't believe there all going along with one of my plans, obviously they don't remember what happened last time_ "Have faith Donny, I'll try my best.  Afterall if I fail I haven't made things any worse than they already are" _hopefully_


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 19, 2005)

Ery pokes her head out of hiding and shrugs her shoulders in a what's happening sort of movement, she then twirls her hands in an action that could be construed as meaning let's get on with it before ducking back into the shadows.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 20, 2005)

"Okay so lets go see if there is anyone guarding the hole, if there is only one bugbear then leave him to me, otherwise if there are more than one, I'll go for the one on the right, if there are no suitable targets I'll go for the Bugbear that is guarding the shaft." 

"I'll let you know if I've been successful, otherwise I'll leave everyone else up to you guys to deal with the rest."

"Also before we go, I'll use my wands to increase Donny's and Sirius's size and strength"

_I really hope this spell works, otherwise I'm never gonna here the end of this_

OOC: Lucas uses 2 charges on his Wands of Enlarge Person & Bulls Strength. Duration: 9 minutes, +6 Str Bonus -2 Dex -1AC Large Size: 10' reach.  Assuming they both want this of course.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

*Ery Elf Rogue*

While her friends discuss the next move Ery scans the ceiling. Hearing Lucas mention the shaft Ery stands and holds out her arm palm up, after a moment she lowers 2 fingers and her thumb so only two fingers remain in the air. Touching her chest and then pointing to the opening Ery stealthily makes her way towards the lip of the hole, sticking to the shadows and moving as silenty as possible.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 20, 2005)

Ery moves out of the chamber you all currently occupy, through a short tunnel and into the next chamber.  The others follow at a discreet distance (I assume).  As she enters the next chamber, the ever-present faint reek of corruption in the cave shoots to an almost intolerable stench.  She sees the sinkhole that Lucas described, and knows enough to skirt it, since it's been used for who knows how long as a garbage pit/toilet by the cave's residents.  Restraining her gag reflex, she moves past the hole and through yet another short tunnel. 

This one ends in a fairly steep and slippery-looking downslope.  At the bottom of that slope is the 100 foot shaft Lucas described.  On the far side of the shaft, at the same level as the bottom of the slope and near the edge of her vision, she sees the wooden plaftorm.  A ladder leads up from this platform to another platform about 15 feet above, near Ery's current level.  The upper platform is surounded by a short palisade-style wall made of wooden stakes.

Another ladder descends from the lower platform into the darkness below.

Just as she finishes her observation and is preparing to return to her friends, Ery senses something amiss.  She leaps to the side just as she sees two forms rise up from behind the palisade on the upper platform.  Each looks to be about her size but seems to have more than the traditional number of limbs.  One intones arcane words and two blazing green bolts shoot form its eyes, slamming into her painfully.  The other extends its "hands" toward her and she sees the now-familiar sight of webbing shooting from it.  The webs drop to the ground in the spot she had just occupied, missing her cleanly.

Damage from Magic Missiles: 7 HP, Webs missed due to Ery's Uncanny Dodge ability.  Grr... 

Everyone hears the spell go off, so:
Initiatives
Lucas 14 + 6 = 20
Ery 12 + 4 = 16
Sirius 11 + 1 = 12, modified to 13 to break the tie
Enemies 12
Girble 5 + 5 = 10
Donnybrook 3 + 4 = 7

The rest of the party is about 30 ft. back from Ery.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Well If I don't manage to get control of a bugbear, then I guess we systematically go thru this place slaughtering all opposition, so really it's a win win situation"




"I like that idea!" Sirius barks, he hefts his axe and shield, noticing some additional gore on the blade of his axe, he flicks it off.  On hearing Ery's reaction to the unsuspected attack by the two Ettercaps, Sirius roars happily.

"Looks like we go with plan B Lucas!  Get some cover Ery! The dwarf yells dropping to the side, stowing his shield and axe, his hands already reaching for the longbow.









*OOC:*


Ooops.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 20, 2005)

Ferrix, please re-read my descriptions in the last post.  The creatures attacking Ery are about 90 feet from your current position, and there is a slippery slope leading to a 20' wide, 100' deep shaft straight down between you and them.  There is no obvious way across the shaft.

I'll post a bit of map as soon as I can manage it.

EDIT: for clarity and to fix a typo.  "p0 feet"?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 20, 2005)

ooc: Ferrix is still 30' from us, though? You said you had assumed we'd stay about that far back.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 21, 2005)

I have attached a map to this post.  I had to reduce the colors to get it under the file size limit.  It's a side view of part of the cave complex.  You guys are at the top, as you can see.  As far as I know, Ery is forward and everybody else is together in the stinky sinkhole room (about 30 feet behind Ery).  Sirius can't charge because there's no way for him to reach the bad guys on foot.

I'm sorry if I haven't been clear.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2005)

How wide is the chasm that drops down in front of Ery?


----------



## JimAde (Oct 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> How wide is the chasm that drops down in front of Ery?



 There's a steep slope down, then the gap itself is about 20 feet across.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2005)

Sirius growls to Lucas, "you got one of them feather fall spells in yer head?  I got an idea."  The dwarf grins with his patently crazy smile.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Girble looks worriedly at the dwarf, "We've had quite a few ... um... 'ideas' today. I could just drop a column of flame on them. Pretty simple."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sirius growls to Lucas, "you got one of them feather fall spells in yer head?  I got an idea."  The dwarf grins with his patently crazy smile.



"No, but I've enchanted my boots to allow me to levitate up and down, if you like I can create some magical light on our foes, we can then pick then off from a distance"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Grimacing in pain Ery pokes her head above cover and waves the wand of magic missiles in the hope that it'll go off and hit one of her assailants before she ducks her head back below the level of the cover and scurries to a new hidey hole hoping to avoid a repeat blast of webs.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2005)

"Great use they're doing us now," the dwarf remarks to Lucas.









*OOC:*


Stowing my shield and weapon will take my action JimAde


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 27, 2005)

"Well, we'll try it with picking them off, them. I'm just afraid to use a lot of resources on those two guys." Girble moves for cover and gets his crossbow ready.

[sblock]Dkwd Light Crossbow Attack: +7, Damage: 1d6, Crit: 19-20x2[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

Girble, Sirius, Donnybrook and Lucas move forward, seeking a place to attack their enemies while keeping themselves safe.  Hiding might be difficult for the now-enlarged Sirius and Donnybrook.  Sirius readies his longbow as he lumbers forward, and Girble does the same with his crossbow.  Lucas dashes for cover as well, then levels his wand at the dimly-seen figures.  Eldritch force again springs from the wand, unerringly seeking one of the creatures.  It shrieks in pain, but returns his attack with one of its own.  The monster's bolts slam into Lucas painfully.
[sblock]Lucas' magic missile damage roll: 3+3+3+1+4 = 14 + 5 = 19 damage to the creature.[/sblock]
Monster's Magic Missile does 7 damage to Lucas

Ery switches wands and manages to wring a cure out of this one.

Wand cures 5 points, still 2 HP damage remaining.

The uninjured creature again throws a web, this time aiming for Lucas.  The webs rain down on the wizard, and though he has a large stalagmite between him and the creatures, he suddenly finds himself stuck fast to it.

Lucas is Entangled and cannot move from the spot.  Escape Artist or Strength check to escape, or you can attack the web with a dagger or something.  Spell casting requires a Concentration check while entangled.

Finally Donnybrook moves into position and lets fly with an arrow at the injured spellcasting creature.  The arrow catches it squarely through the spot where its throat ought to be and it falls silently behind the low wall.
[sblock]Attack roll 7+14=21 Hit.  Damage 3+2=5[/sblock]

New round.  Everyone has cover (+4AC) vs. the remaining creature, but it also has cover vs. you.  Sirius and Girble are all set with their ranged weapons now and everyone can get off full attacks as appropriate.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 27, 2005)

Seeing the magic Missle approach Lucas can't help but grin as his Brooch of Shielding absorbs the missles damage _That  certainly was worth the effort of crafting it_ Lucas's expresion changed somewhat when the web traps him next to the stalagtite.

Taking aim with his trusty wand Lucas unleashes another barrage of magic missles upon the spellcasting spider

OOC: I've amended my character sheet accordingly to take into account the MM damage and the use of another charge of my wand.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Ery quickly draws her wand of magic missiles, peeks over her cover, points and attempts to hit the creature with a burst of missiles.

OOC: Quick draw and fire UMD +10


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2005)

Sirius let's fly with a pair of arrows at the creature.









*OOC:*


+1 Composite (+4 Str) Longbow +11/+6 (1d8+5, 20/x3, ft.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Girble moves slightly so that he cannot be hit at all, pulls a strand of beads out of his shirt, and concentrates for a bit.

_Using my Bead of Blessing from my Lesser Strand of Prayer Beads to cast Bless_


----------



## JimAde (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, I'm forging on again.  If we don't hear from Ranger Rick over the week-end I'll consider an alternate.  Although the four of you might do OK anyway.  As a reminder, the initiatives are:

Lucas 14 + 6 = 20
Ery 12 + 4 = 16
Sirius 11 + 1 = 12, modified to 13 to break the tie
Enemies 12
Girble 5 + 5 = 10
Donnybrook 3 + 4 = 7

Lucas levels his wand at the spellcaster, only to see it go down with an arrow in its throat before he can fire (see last round's post).  So he swivels slightly and attacks the other creature instead.  He is joined by Erethinol and the two of them send a hail of bolts at the hideous thing, rending it to smoking pieces before anyone else can even react.
[sblock]UMD roll 12+10=22 success.  Total damage from all NINE magic missiles is 33 points, dropping the monster instantly.[/sblock]
A little license here.  Let me know if it's OK, Ferrix.
Sirius, seeing the web-throwing creature vanish in a literal puff of smoke scans for a target just in time to see another of the great spiders rise up from the slope before him.  He fires off his readied arrows, striking the creature solidly with both, but it charges him nonetheless.
[sblock]Attack rolls 14+11=25, hit and 18+6=24, hit.  Damage rolls 4+5=9, 6+5=11, total damage 20.[/sblock]  He drops his bow as the thing crawls right over the mighty dwarf and tries to crush him under its immense weight.

Spider has successfully started a grapple (made the touch attack and beat Sirius' grapple check handily (bad dice, they actually have the same grapple mod at the moment).  Sirius is grappled but not yet pinned.  

jdvn1, do you want to fire into the grapple or drop your crossbow and make a charge attack with a melee weapon?  In fact everyone can post their next action and I'll just pick up with yours.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 29, 2005)

Sirius growls and pummels at the creatures belly with his adamantine gauntlets.









*OOC:*


Attacking in a grapple, penalty already figured in; Gauntlets +10/+5 (1d3+4)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 29, 2005)

After his spell, Girble bounds toward his friend, "C'mon, you can take him!"

_ooc: Assuming I can get everyone in range (which I think I don't even have to move for), I'll stick with the Bless as my standard action and use my move action to move toward the spider while drawing my morningstar_


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

Seeing the new threat Ery reacts quickly, pointing her recently fired wand at the nasty beast she waves it desperately hoping to send another spray of missiles at another enemy.

OOC: UMD +10 - pc sheet updated to account for last rounds success with the wand


----------



## JimAde (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a quick OOC note to let you know I'm crushed at work today.  I probably won't get the next round posted until tomorrow.  Jdvn1: you can definitely get the Bless spell off and it will affect everybody (except the spider  ).  Ferrix, I believe you do a higher die (1d4 maybe) because of the Enlarge Person, right?  My apologies for the delay and Happy Halloween for those of you who aren't already done with it.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Just a quick OOC note to let you know I'm crushed at work today.  I probably won't get the next round posted until tomorrow.  Jdvn1: you can definitely get the Bless spell off and it will affect everybody (except the spider  ).  Ferrix, I believe you do a higher die (1d4 maybe) because of the Enlarge Person, right?  My apologies for the delay and Happy Halloween for those of you who aren't already done with it.












*OOC:*


Forgot about those modifiers.  It should be then: Attacking in a grapple, penalty already figured in; Gauntlets +12/+7 (1d4+6).  I also forgot about the Bull's Strength.  The bonus from bless from Jdvn is not included.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 1, 2005)

Girble intones a prayer to Yondalla, and all the companions feel her presence guiding and protecting them.  He then rushes toward the immense spider, drawing his morningstar and voicing a fierce snarl.

Donnybrook looses another barrage of arrows at the spider, but his usually flawless aim seems off.  Only one arrow strikes true, drawing dark ichor from the spider's side.
[sblock] Attack rolls 16+14=30, hit.  1, auto-miss.  Damage 3+4=7.  Creature has taken 27 damage so far.[/sblock]
Lucas turns his wand on the spider, blasting great chunks from it, but it is still moving.
[sblock]Damage rolls 2,4,2,1,3 + 5 = 17.  Spider has taken 44 damage and doesn't look at all well.[/sblock]
Ery tries to blast the spider as well, but the fickle finger of fate is not pointing her way.  The wand produces nothing more than a trickle of purple smoke and a sound reminiscent of a rockslide.
[sblock]UMD roll 8+10=18.[/sblock]
Sirius curls up his massive fists and pounds the spider's lower carapace.  The gleaming armor breaks open, spilling gore onto Sirius and the spider lies still atop him.
[sblock]Attack rolls 9+13=21, Hit and 8+8=16, hit (barely).  Damage rolls "boxcars".  4+6=10 and 4+6=10 for 20 points total![/sblock]
Everyone draws a deep breath and all is quiet again.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Girble takes a couple of swings at the spider--just to make sure it is down--and then a look comes to his face. "Oh, Sirius!" Girble pulls at the spider, trying to let Sirius stand.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 2, 2005)

"Damn thing, I think I purchased a broken one" she mutters as she shakes the wand. 

Seeing the eight legged freak taken down Ery moves over to the drop in the floor and, using her magically enhanced sight, attempts to see whether anything from below has been disturbed by the rukus.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 2, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Damn thing, I think I purchased a broken one" she mutters as she shakes the wand.
> 
> Seeing the eight legged freak taken down Ery moves over to the drop in the floor and, using her magically enhanced sight, attempts to see whether anything from below has been disturbed by the rukus.



 Ery sees nothing while standing at the top of the slope.  In order to see down the shaft proper she'd have to be at the bottom of the slope.  The rogue's practiced eye tells her that while _she_ might be able to get down without falling off the edge, the slope is too steep and slippery for most of the others to negotiate.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 2, 2005)

"Well people, we're going to need to set up a rope to get down here safely, unless one of you spell casters has something that will assist" Ery says as she walks back towards the group.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cutting himself free from the spiders webs, Lucas looks at the gore covered Sirius and can't help but grimace "You're really going to need a bath after this my friend" motioning for all of his friends to join him, speaking in a whisper "I will go see if there is anyone alive in the fort over the pit, if not I'll attempt to enspell one of the Bugbears below in the shaft and proceed with our plan"

Lucas moves over to where Ery was standing when she was first spotted by the spellcasting spiders he then activates his boots and levitates to the ceiling of the cave complex and begins moving towards the fort.

OOC: Lucas will stop before the Bugbears in the shaft can see him, and  look for any signs of other creatures over in the fort


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2005)

Sirius shoves the spider off of him, "eight-legged freaks, I be tellin' ya, they dun' know what's comin fer 'em now.  I'm pissed!"  He flicks a great swathe of ichor from an arm, then decides it's just easier to shake it off, which he proceeds to do like a dog shaking off water, ichor flying everywhere.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 2, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Cutting himself free from the spiders webs, Lucas looks at the gore covered Sirius and can't help but grimace "You're really going to need a bath after this my friend" motioning for all of his friends to join him, speaking in a whisper "I will go see if there is anyone alive in the fort over the pit, if not I'll attempt to enspell one of the Bugbears below in the shaft and proceed with our plan"
> 
> Lucas moves over to where Ery was standing when she was first spotted by the spellcasting spiders he then activates his boots and levitates to the ceiling of the cave complex and begins moving towards the fort.
> 
> OOC: Lucas will stop before the Bugbears in the shaft can see him, and  look for any signs of other creatures over in the fort



 If you are at the cavern ceiling, you can't see the bugbears down the shaft.  They are more than 60 feet away (barely).  You don't see any climbing up or anything.  The fortified platform has two corpses on it, but is otherwise empty.  All this dealing with spiders and their ilk easily brings to Lucas's mind what these things are once he gets a good look at them.  Spoiler for Lord Raven.
[sblock]They are, as you have probably surmised, Aranea.  Knowledge check roll 12 + 17 (Dungeoneering or Arcana would both apply) means you can feel free to basically say you know everything in the MM/SRD about them.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Girble shields himself from Sirius's flying goo and then watches Lucas and shakes his head. "Y'know, for the bugbears and the other creatures in this cave, there has _got_ to be another way down. Maybe we could search for hidden doors or maybe another entrance entirely?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 3, 2005)

Taking a cue from Girble, and while Lucas scouts the 'fort', Ery takes some time to search the cavern for any other possible means to descend into the depths.

OOC: Search +12; take 20


----------



## JimAde (Nov 3, 2005)

Ery and Lucas both quickly realize that the ladders on the far side of the shaft allow easy access down if you can get across.  They both also see that the lower plaftorm across the way has a very tall "wall" along one side that can actually be lowered as a drawbridge.

Ery finds that there is a knotted rope along one wall secured at the top of the slope.  This would probably allow someone to climb or descend the slope without slipping if they take their time.  And even if you did slip, if the drawbridge were down you would just slide onto it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 4, 2005)

Ery points out the rope and the drawbridge to her companions. Signing to Lucas Ery suggests that he try and drop the drawbridge down.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ery points out the rope and the drawbridge to her companions. Signing to Lucas Ery suggests that he try and drop the drawbridge down.



Seeing Ery's pantomine _If I lower the drawbridge, then we definatly won't follow through with my plan, I could always pretend that I don't understand what he means_ Lucas begins to wave and smile goodnaturedly at Ery then points at one of the Aranea's corpse then holds his nose and pantomines waving the smell away.

Catching sight of Sirius determined glare, _On second thoughts I'd better behave myself_ Lucas hurries over to the drawbridge mechanism and lowers the drawbridge across the shaft, walking onto the bridge Lucas looks down the shaft in the hopes of spotting a Bugbear.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucas lowers the drawbridge as carefully as he can, but the mechanism makes a fair amount of noise.  Once the bridge drops into place with a muffled _whump_ of wood on stone, Lucas steps out onto it.

From this lower vantage, he peers down.  Lucas and a very alert bugbear some 40 feet down on another platform spot each other simultaneously.  Lucas knows from his earlier scouting that the platform on which the bugbear stands is level with a side passage containing a small barracks, in which several other bugbears were waiting.  The bugbear raises his bow.

Initiative rolls.
Lucas 12 + 6 = 18
Bugbear 15 + 1 = 16
Let's hear it for Improved Initiative!   Lucas acts first, everyone else can act in the next round (if there is one).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 5, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Lucas lowers the drawbridge as carefully as he can, but the mechanism makes a fair amount of noise.  Once the bridge drops into place with a muffled _whump_ of wood on stone, Lucas steps out onto it.
> 
> From this lower vantage, he peers down.  Lucas and a very alert bugbear some 40 feet down on another platform spot each other simultaneously.  Lucas knows from his earlier scouting that the platform on which the bugbear stands is level with a side passage containing a small barracks, in which several other bugbears were waiting.  The bugbear raises his bow.
> 
> ...



Spotting the Bugbear a nervous smile appears on Lucas ' face _I sure hope this works_ Lucas utters the spidery language of magic and performs the necessary gestures to enspell the Bugbear to his will

OOC:Lucas cast Dominate Person on the Bugbear (DC20)


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

Seeing the drawbridge descend Ery cautiously makes her way forward towards Lucas. Seeing him gesture in that tell tale spell casting way she stops a couple of feet behind him and quickly draws her long sowrd, her other hand still wrapped tightly around her wand of magic missiles.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 7, 2005)

The bugbear's aim wavers for a moment, then he stands stock still, apparently awaiting an order from Lucas.

The spell description doesn't actually say what the action is to issue the first command.  I assume it's a part of the standard action of casting the spell.  I'm also assuming your first order was "Don't shoot me!"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

"Good one Lucas, now, let's just keep moving along then will we?  I've got some itches to scratch with this thing." Sirius cries hefting his waraxe.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Girble makes his way around the pit, toward the slope to look down. "Ready, everyone? This will probably make a lot of noise."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 9, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> The bugbear's aim wavers for a moment, then he stands stock still, apparently awaiting an order from Lucas.
> 
> The spell description doesn't actually say what the action is to issue the first command.  I assume it's a part of the standard action of casting the spell.  I'm also assuming your first order was "Don't shoot me!"



Smiling in victory Lucas sends a mental command to the Bugbear _"Lower your guard and act as if nothing is wrong"_


----------



## JimAde (Nov 9, 2005)

The bugbear lowers his bow, turns toward someone you can't see (apparently in the barracks room) and hisses something in Goblin.

For those Goblin speakers among you:
[sblock]"It was nothing, now get back in there and shut up!"[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 10, 2005)

"All right, let's go down, then? Or do you have a plan with the bugbear?" Girble moves down the slope, via the rope, and tries to make his way toward the ladder without making _too_ much noise.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

Ery follows Girble's lead


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "All right, let's go down, then? Or do you have a plan with the bugbear?" Girble moves down the slope, via the rope, and tries to make his way toward the ladder without making _too_ much noise.



"I do have a plan, but lets get rid of this nest of Bugbears first, but first I'll send our new friend out of ways harm"

Lucas contacts the dominated Bugbear _"Climb down to the bottom of the shaft, if anyone asks what you're doing tell them your going to report to your leader"_


----------



## JimAde (Nov 14, 2005)

The bugbear stomps off the bridge into the barracks room and Lucas loses sight of him*.

The adventurers cross the surprisingly well-built drawbridge to the platform across the pit.  They begin descending the ladder there which leads some forty feet down to another platform and bridge where the now-absent bugbear was standing.

*Of course the domination still applies, and the nicely-chosen command does not give him a new save.  I need a "marching" order for going down the laddre, please, one at a time of course.  Please have that discussion and decision in the OOC thread.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 15, 2005)

Erethinol begins making her way silently down the ladder.  She moves quickly and when she's a little over half-way down, Sirius moves to follow her.  Everyone is on the way down by the time Ery reaches the bottom, with Lucas floating slowly down through mid-air.

Ery moves across the cluttered platform, and crouches behind a convenient barrel.  She peers into the barracks cavern and sees a group of at least six bugbears standing around discussing something.  Two of them are looking intently at something on the floor she can't see.  All the bugbears look...bemused.  She sees one shake his head and raise his hands in a very clear "I have no idea" gesture.

Sirius is near the bottom of the ladder.  Though the heavily armored warriors are making what Ery considers an unforgivable racket, the bugbears don't seem to have noticed anything yet.  But all they have to do is turn around to clearly see those on the ladder.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2005)

Sirius finishes his descent to the floor, clanging and battering his way down with his magically giant body doing a less than good job of keeping quiet.  "What they doin'?" He asks his companions as he drops to the floor with a bang, pulling his shield and axe into the ready.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 16, 2005)

Ery grits her teeth and shakes her head at the display of stealth shown by her companions _"At least they'll make my attack all the more surprising_ she thinks to herself as she eagerly anticipates the feel of her blade sinking into bugbear flesh.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 16, 2005)

"Ooh, let me just get ready a bit here..." Girble concentrates a bit...

[sblock]How many spells can I get off? And who would like buff spells? I have:
Bear's Endurance (+4 enhancement bonus to Con)
Bull's Strength (+4 enhancement bonus to Str)
Shield of Faith (+3 deflection bonus to AC)
Prot Evil (+2 deflection to AC and to saves)
Magic Vestment (I don't think helps anyone)

I'll cast Divine Power on myself at the last round availble to me. Before that, I'd take a Bear's Endurance, maybe, to myself and a Shield of Faith (and use Divine Shield, but that's not a spell), but anyone can have any of the spells if you like (I can cast any one of them twice)[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Nov 18, 2005)

*Quiet before the storm*

Everyone tries to descend the ladder as quietly as possible, with mixed results.  As far as Ery can tell, though, none of the bugbears hears anything as they continue to discuss something among themselves.

Girble quickly begins prayers to Yondalla, asking her to bless the warriors' efforts.  First he touches Erethinol's shoulder and she feels strength and vigor flow through her veins.

Both Bear's Endurance and Bull's Strength, with modifiers as listed by Jdvn1.

He then turns to Sirius and lays his hand on the immense dwarf's knee.  A rosy nimbus briefly flares around him.  Girble looks toward Donnybrook, but on the crowded landing he can't readily reach the ranger.  Instead he raises his shield and feels the grace of Yondalla cover him.  

Just then, Ery sees one of the bugbears take up a bow and turn angrily in the party's direction, apparently having lost an argument concerning who should replace the departed bugbear on guard duty.  As he emerges he freezes at the sight of four heavily armed adventurers, two of them immense.  

His single muttered word needs no translation.

Ok, let's declare actions.  The bugbear is surprised, but both he and the others in the barracks will get actions in the first regular round (they know something is up so they aren't completely off guard).  Everybody gets a standard action, so if Girble wants to spend his casting Divine Power, he can.  Those who got buffs please put them in the title of your post to help me remember.
I skipped the buff on Donnybrook because, to be honest, I don't want to have to keep track of it since Ranger Rick isn't around.
Oh, and by the way, I got my internet connection working again at home, so I might be able to post this week-end if people are ready.  Woot!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 19, 2005)

Seeing the look of surprise of the Bugbears face Lucas can't help but grin at the Bugbears prediciment speaking quickly in the spiderery language of magic Lucas points his finger at a Bugbear inside of the cave, a scorching ray of fiery energy flys towards his target, Lucas then shifts his aim and fires another ray of energy at a different Bugbear

OOC: Lucas cast Scorching Ray and targets two bugbears inside of the room: 
+7 ranged touch attack 4d6 damage each (no save)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2005)

*Sirius on the rampage!*

Sirius hefts his heavy axe and the shield as large as a man, a smile breaks his face, "run," he almost whispers to the bugbear with a shake of his weapon and shield.









*OOC:*


Intimidate +14 (+10 base, +4 for being one size larger); DC = 1d20+bugbears HD+wis modifier

Statblock
Affected by: Shield of Faith (+2 deflection), Enlarge (large size, +2 str, -2 dex), Bull's Strength (+4 str)
Large Size, Reach 10', Speed 30'
AC 25 (10 base, 9 armor, 3 shield, 1 dodge, 1 natural, 2 deflection), DR 3/-
Melee Attack: +1 adamantine waraxe +16/+11 (2d8+9, 19-20/x3)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Not expecting to have started fighting so soo, Girble pulls out... a rod. He looks up at the bugbear then back down at his item. A rod. He smiles, waves the rod around, and puts it back.

_ooc: How far is the closer Bugbear?

We need initiatives too, right? Mine's +5.

I'm Extending a Divine Power. So..._[sblock=Battle Notes]*Spell/Effect--Target--Rounds Left*
Bear's End - Ery - 85
Bull's Str - Ery - 86
Shield of Faith - Sirius - 87
Divine Shield - Girble - 38
Div Power - Girble - 17[sblock=Girble's Notes]*hp:* 84 (9 temp, 75 normal)
*AC:* 28
*Attack:* Morningstar +13/+8, d6+2 (edited b/c I took into account Str increase but not BAB increase)
*Grapple:* +4[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 21, 2005)

Ery (Bulls Strength and Bears Endurance)

Ery steels herself for an attack, waiting until she can catch one of the bugbears flat footed and unleash a devastating sneak attack with her long sword.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 21, 2005)

Initiatives:

Donnybrook 19+4-1(Enlarged) = 23
Lucas 11+7 = 18
Ery 4+4 = 8
Girble 2+5 = 7
Sirius 3+1-1(Enlarged) = 3

Donnybrook, still immense from the effects of Lucas's spell, draws back his bow and fires two arrows at once around the equally big Sirius.  Unfortunately, the trick shot seems to be a bit too complicated for him in his current state and the arrows go wide to either side of the barracks entrance.
[sblock]Manyshot attack roll 3+14-4 = 13.  Not good enough[/sblock]
Lucas's face is briefly illuminated with a ruddy glow as he fires two bolts of flame at two of the bugbears inside.  He hits both targets solidly.  One of the bugbears calls out in pain and quickly puts himself out, but the other screams and erupts into flames.  He falls back and is suddenly silent.
[sblock]Attack rolls 14+7=21 and 17+7=24, both hit easily.  First damage total 13, second 19![/sblock]
Seeing the lead bugbear's dumbfounded expression, Erethinol siezes the opportunity and charges from hiding, striking him an elegant, lethal blow.  He hisses quietly and slumps to the side, falling completely off the platform into the darkness below.
[sblock]It's the surprise round and you can reach him with a charge, so I thought you would.  Attack roll 17+10+2(charge)=29.  Big hit.  Damage roll 3+6(including bull's strength)=9+16 points Sneak Attack = 25 damage in one hit.  So dead.[/sblock]
Girble casts his spell, feeling the might of Yondalla infuse him even more.  He now stands 20 feet behind Ery, who is in the place the lead bugbear would have been.
Sirius chuckles at the plight of the hapless remaining bugbears.  All three of them.  They all look thoroughly intimidated.

New round.  You will keep the same init, the bugbears have a 4, going just before Sirius next round (should they live so long).  The bugbears are about 15 feet from Ery, and about 45 feet from the rest of you.  Actions?  Ferrix, if you want to change Sirius's action from this round, I'll allow it, since things changed so much during the round.  If you do, I'll start with that for my next post.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 21, 2005)

Pulling out his trusty wand of Magic Missles, Lucas takes aim at the injured Bugbear, speaking the command word "Dulak" he unleashes 2 of the five magic missles at the scorched Bugbear adjusting his aim Lucas sends the remaining 3 magic missles at one of the other Bugbears.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 22, 2005)

"Set up a flank" Ery yells as she begins to position herself for the manoveur and strikes at the closest enemy.

OOC: She'll move into a position that will allow someone else to set up a flank with her, but not if it means receiving an AoO. Then She'll attack whoever she can with her long sword.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Girble runs forward to attack a bugbear--the little Halfling looks about as terrifying as a little Halfling could be. He doesn't care how he looks, though, Yondalla will make sure his morningstar strikes true.

[sblock=ooc]If I can, I'll charge the nearest bugbear and flank with Ery. If not, I'll get close enough to charge next round[/sblock][sblock=Battle Notes]*Spell/Effect - Target - Rounds Left*
Bear's End - Ery - 84
Bull's Str - Ery - 85
Shield of Faith - Sirius - 86
Divine Shield - Girble - 37
Div Power - Girble - 16
[sblock=Girble's Notes]*hp:* 84 (9 temp, 75 normal)
*AC:* 28
*Attack:* Morningstar +13/+8, d6+2
*Grapple:* +4[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2005)

Figuring the time is more than right, Sirius charges into the fray, axe hewing wide and strong for the gullet of a bugbear.









*OOC:*


Bull Rush +12 as part of Charge +10 (2d8+17, 19-20/x3), Power Attack for 8.

Statblock
Affected by: Shield of Faith (+2 deflection), Enlarge (large size, +2 str, -2 dex), Bull's Strength (+4 str)
Large Size, Reach 10', Speed 30'
AC 25 (10 base, 9 armor, 3 shield, 1 dodge, 1 natural, 2 deflection), DR 3/-
Melee Attack: +1 adamantine waraxe +16/+11 (2d8+9, 19-20/x3)


----------



## JimAde (Nov 22, 2005)

First of all, I forgot to post the details of Sirus's successful Intimidate check: Intimidate roll 12+10+4(size)=26, Bugbear's resistance roll 9+3=12.  One of the remaining Bugbears runs for it outright.

Bugbears roll initiative and they're speedy!

Donnybrook 19+4-1(Enlarged) = 23
Bugbears = 20
Lucas 11+7 = 18
Ery 4+4 = 8
Girble 2+5 = 7
Sirius 3+1-1(Enlarged) = 3


Donnybrook looses two arrows.  The first goes wide, but the second skewers the burned guard through the chest and he falls.

One of the remaining guards turns and flees.  He runs deeper into the barracks cave about 20 feet and suddenly drops out of sight.

The lone remaining guard screams in rage and charges at Erethinol!  He swings a wicked-looking morningstar at her head, but the nimble rogue easily ducks out of the way.

Lucas, finding only a single target for his wand, concentrates fire on the bugbear.  Five bolts of mystic energy snake around the ropes and crates piled on the platform and slam unerringly into the bugbear.  The hapless guard staggers back under the vicious assault, but keeps his feet, barely.
[sblock]Damage rolls 3,4,4,4,3 + 5 = 23 damage total[/sblock]
Ery sidesteps the shaken guard and finishes him with a feint and a quick sword thrust.
[sblock]Attack rolls 8 + 10 = 18, miss.  Second attack 17+5=23, hit!  Damage 4+6=10, more than enough to drop him.[/sblock]
Girble and Sirius charge across the bridge unopposed.  The bridge creaks and shivers under Sirus's great weight, causing Erethinol to stagger slightly as he passes.
[sblock]DC 5 Balance check easily passed[/sblock]
Lucas clearly sees one of the supporting ropes give way as the halfling and the enlarged dwarf enter the barracks.  The bridge still stands, but it sways a little more freely than it used to.

Further attempts to cross the bridge require a DC 5 Balance check.  Doing so at a hustle or run will raise the DC.  The bridge will be making another saving throw when Donnybrook tries to cross it...Donnybrook and Lucas are still on the platform and Ery is on the bridge itself.

Girble and Sirius enter the quiet barracks and see that there is a hole in the floor near the back.  A rope ladder is secured to spikes driven into the cave floor.  Sirius is quite certain he will not fit through the opening in his present state.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

"Lucas' wand would be _reeeally_ handy here about now." Against his better judgement, Girble starts to climb after the bugbear.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 23, 2005)

Ery races off the bridge and into the barracks, putting her sword away she grabs a secure hold of the rope ladder and follows the halfling down into the bowels of the caves.

OOC: When she gets within 10' of the floor she is going to leap off drawing her sword while in the air.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 29, 2005)

OOC: Judging by the previous picture you attached, it looks like the platform that Lucas is hovering above, is above the shaft that the Bugbears are using to make there escape!  Thus if the Bugbears are visible from Lucas position, then he will use his Wand of MM to attack any Bugbear on a rope or fleeing the scene, Lucas is primarily aiming for the ones closest to escaping.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry that's not right.  The big shaft that you are hovering in has a side passage that opens into the barracks cave.  Inside that small cave is another, much smaller shaft (just big enough for a beefy bugbear to climb down) that includes a rope ladder.  I'll post an updated map tomorrow, but hopefully that will explain things for now.  Do you want to do something else?  Action post coming momentarily...


----------



## JimAde (Nov 29, 2005)

Girble scrambles down the ladder with the others in pursuit.  Looking down the shaft as he climbs, he can't see anything, but his view is very restricted.  The narrow shaft drops some 15 feet before it opens into a larger space.  A stone floor can be seen 15 or 20 feet below that.  The rope ladder descends all the way to the floor. Girble is not under attack at the moment.  Care to take 10 on the DC 5 Climb check and go slow or try to hurry and roll against a DC 10?

Ery easily dances across the swaying bridge No need to even roll and leaps into the barracks cave, drawing her blade in a graceful arc.  She rushes to the rope ladder and starts down after Girble, hampered by trying to negotiate the ladder one-handed. This will raise the climb DC, but Ery's modifier is high enough that she can still take 10 and auto-succeed even when hurrying.

Sirius fidgets impatiently, waiting for Lucas to return him to his proper size so he can make it through the tunnel Or so I assume, Ferrix can change this action if he hurries...

Donnybrook lumbers across the fraying bridge, but his massive bulk is too much for it.  The main stays give way and he is suddenly plummeting through the darkness!

Lord Raven can change action.  I didn't check if you have Feather Fall prepped.   It's 20 or 30 feet to the floor of the main shaft from here, and Lucas saw earlier that the main shaft has a side-tunnel at its bottom that likely connects with the small shaft that Girble and Ery are descending.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 30, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Girble scrambles down the ladder with the others in pursuit.  Looking down the shaft as he climbs, he can't see anything, but his view is very restricted.  The narrow shaft drops some 15 feet before it opens into a larger space.  A stone floor can be seen 15 or 20 feet below that.  The rope ladder descends all the way to the floor. Girble is not under attack at the moment.  Care to take 10 on the DC 5 Climb check and go slow or try to hurry and roll against a DC 10?
> 
> Ery easily dances across the swaying bridge No need to even roll and leaps into the barracks cave, drawing her blade in a graceful arc.  She rushes to the rope ladder and starts down after Girble, hampered by trying to negotiate the ladder one-handed. This will raise the climb DC, but Ery's modifier is high enough that she can still take 10 and auto-succeed even when hurrying.
> 
> ...



Seeing Sirius impatient glare Lucas concentrates briefly and dismisses the Enlarge Person Spell cast upon Sirius, turning to repeat the action to Donnybrook, Lucas is momentaily shocked to see Donnybrook attempt to cross the bridge in his enlarged form. Lucas manages to squak out "Donny wait no.."  before watching helplessly as his friend plummets to the floor below.  

Jumping the railings of the platform Lucas waits until he is 10' away from the floor before activate his boots of levitation to slow his decent.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 2, 2005)

I was hoping to hear from Ferrix, but we'll forge on without him for now.

Girble continues down the swaying rope ladder as quickly as he can, using only one hand.  As he reaches the point where the ladder emerges from the ceiling below he suddenly hears a gutteral shout and feels searing pain in his leg.  He sees several bugbear archers in a circle who were clearly waiting for him to emerge.

Three arrows clatter around Girble, one of them connecting for a total of 8 points of damage.

Ery and Sirius are stuck higher up the ladder behind Girble, unable to get past the halfling.

Lucas drops after Donnybrook toward the ground below.  He sees that Donnybrook and the remains of the bridge have slammed down onto a pile of rock at the bottom of the shaft.  He sees the enlarged dwarf roll to his feet and retrieve his bow, limping slightly.

A portion of the shattered bridge rips through the webs Lucas earlier saw covering the Eastern wall at the base of the shaft.  Lucas sees that the webs weren't covering a wall, but another passage!

Need actions again, especially from jdvn1.  Will Girble try to climb back up?  Drop the 15 feet to the ground and open a can of whoop-@ss on the bugbears?  Call the fury of Yondalla?  All of the above?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 3, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]_ooc: Ohmygosh, I completely forgot I hadn't replied to this. I knew what I was going to do, so I assumed I posted it already. _


			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Girble scrambles down the ladder with the others in pursuit.  Looking down the shaft as he climbs, he can't see anything, but his view is very restricted.  The narrow shaft drops some 15 feet before it opens into a larger space.  A stone floor can be seen 15 or 20 feet below that.  The rope ladder descends all the way to the floor. Girble is not under attack at the moment.  Care to take 10 on the DC 5 Climb check and go slow or try to hurry and roll against a DC 10?



I would have tried to hurry and roll against DC 10, since if I fall I still accomplish the goal of going down. [/sblock]







			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Girble continues down the swaying rope ladder as quickly as he can, using only one hand.  As he reaches the point where the ladder emerges from the ceiling below he suddenly hears a gutteral shout and feels searing pain in his leg.  He sees several bugbear archers in a circle who were clearly waiting for him to emerge.
> 
> Three arrows clatter around Girble, one of them connecting for a total of 8 points of damage.
> 
> ...



_ooc: I vote "whoop-@ss."  Using the fury of Yondalla, of course (still in effect ). I'm not sure how much I can do here..._

Reaching the ground, Girble positions himself to run at the archers. Again, the image of a child running at you with a stick isn't particularly scary, but he's got Yondalla by his side.
[sblock=Battle Notes (assuming 2 rounds have gone by since my last update)]*Spell/Effect - Target - Rounds Left*
Bear's End - Ery - 82
Bull's Str - Ery - 83
Shield of Faith - Sirius - 46
Divine Shield - Girble - 35
Div Power - Girble - 14
[sblock=Girble's Notes]*hp:* 84 (1 temp, 75 normal)
*AC:* 28
*Attack:* Morningstar +13/+8, d6+2
*Grapple:* +4[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 4, 2005)

*OOC:*


How far is the "climb" down to the bottom?  Sorry I've been really busy lately with the end of term and such.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 5, 2005)

OOC: Lucas scans for any enemies, if he finds any he will activate his wand of MM, otherwise he'll go explore the new passage that has opened up.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 5, 2005)

Girble tries to hurry safely down the rope ladder to confront the archers circling its base, but between trying to avoid arrows and climbing with only one hand, he misses a rung and crashes to the ground 15 feet below.  He is surrounded by three bugbears with longbows, each about 10 feet away.  He also sees a fourth who is, to all appearances, dancing nervously about in place with his hands hands over his mouth.  "Having a tizzy" is the phrase that leaps incongruously to Girble's mind as he climbs to his feet.

Climb check against DC 10: Roll 10 -1 for Strength, -2 for climbing one handed.  Girble falls and takes 3 points of damage.

Making an assumption for d20Dazza here:

Erethinol sees the halfling priest fall and leaps to his assistance.  She drops down the ladder, barely touching it as she all but falls.  Nevertheless, she lands nimbly at Girble's side.  Glancing quickly around, she sees what Girble saw and also notes the cloud of dust and debris kicked up at one end of the tunnel by Donnybrook's fall.  In the other direction, the tunnel continues beyond her range of sight.

Climb check 9 + 7 + 2 (Bull's Strength) - 2 (one handed) = 16 vs. Same DC as Girble (10).  She makes it handily.

Sirius starts climbing down and estimates that between him and the ground is now about 25 feet.   He can't see the bugbears yet because they form a circle outside his limited field of vision looking down the narrow shaft.

Lucas drops to the bottom of the shaft.  Glancing quickly in the direction opposite the new opening, he barely sees several figures about 40 feet away.  From their location he guesses it's his friends and probably several enemies, but it's impossible to tell who is who through all the dust and debris the bridge fall has kicked up.  In fact he can't see much of anything other than Donnybrook.

The dust cloud is effectively a Fog Cloud spell (short duration though) Anyone within 5 feet has 20% concealment.  Anyone farther away has total concealment.

Ok, let's get back to strict rounds.  We'll keep the same initiative order which is:

Donnybrook 19+4-1(Enlarged) = 23
Bugbears = 20
Lucas 11+7 = 18
Ery 4+4 = 8 - Ery is in melee with one bugbear (see below) 10 feet from the others
Girble 2+5 = 7 - Girble is 10 feet from all the bugbears
Sirius 3+1 = 4 - Sirius can get to the floor with a quick climb roll (DC 10)

Donnybrook's action is to get to his feet.


Seeing their enemies so close, the bugbears all drop their bows and draw morningstars.  One steps up and takes a swing at Erethinol, striking her a vicious blow that she is only partly able to avoid.

10 points of damage for Ery.  Ouch!

The others cagily await the approach of the heroes.

Since they all had to spend a move action, none of the others can close.  Only one was within a 5-foot step of Ery and none were that close to Girble.

Actions, please!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Girble calls upon the power of Yondalla, making him stronger for a moment. He moves forward, ready to take hits from some of the bugbears.

_ooc: activate Divine Vigor, move forward to 5' from Bugbears_[sblock=Battle Notes]*Spell/Effect - Target - Rounds Left*
Bear's End - Ery - 81
Bull's Str - Ery - 82
Shield of Faith - Sirius - 45
Divine Shield - Girble - 34
Div Power - Girble - 13
Divine Vigor - Girble - 2
[sblock=Girble's Notes]*hp:* 91 (18 temp, 73 normal)
Speed: 20'
*AC:* 28
*Attack:* Morningstar +13/+8, d6+2
*Grapple:* +4[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2005)

Sirius will climb ten more feet and drop to the floor, drawing his shield and axe.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 6, 2005)

Ery strikes a retalatory blow at the bugbear that just swatted her, blood seeping from the wound that the creature just inflicted on her.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 7, 2005)

"Darn it I can't make out head or tails of what going on, nevermind I'm sure my friends can handle a few bugbears"  Lucas approaches the newly revealed opening and scans the inside for hostiles


----------



## JimAde (Dec 7, 2005)

Lucas makes his way over the smashed wreckage of the bridge into the newly-revealed passage.  He sees that it is actually just a short cave about 20 feet deep, with no apparent exits.  He also sees several web-wrapped forms suspended from the ceiling.  One or two of them twitch weakly, but most are still.  But what siezes his attention is the biggest goblin he has ever seen.  Taller than Lucas himself, and hideously disfigured, the creature raises its hands before it and shouts a spell Lucas recognizes before rushing up to the wizard.

Spellcraft check 7+17=24 to recognize Shocking Grasp.  Of course the fat blue sparks trailing from its hand are a bit of a giveaway as well.   The "Goblin" (almost certainly an aranea in hybrid form) is in melee range to Lucas, but can't attack this round because he cast the spell already.


Erethinol nimbly strikes at her bugbear foe, slashing him soundly across the arm, then skewering him straight through the gut!
Attack roll 11+10=21, hit, damage 5+5+1(Bull's Strength)=11, second attack 20! confirmatio roll 1 (bummer).  Damage 7+5+1=13.  24 damage total.  He's staggerd, but still on his feet.

Girble steps boldly forward and the waiting bugbears take swipes at him as he approaches.  One misses badly, but the other scores a solid blow, rocking the little priest back on his heels.  Girble shakes off the blow and returns it heartily.

One bugbear gets a big miss.  The other hits for 9 points off your temporary HP.  Girble's attack roll 18+13=31, big hit.  Damage 4+2=6

The cave suddenly resounds with the impact of Sirius's boots as he drops from the ceiling and lands solidly ready to attack!

I gave you an untrained Tumble check (I know that's not normally allowed, but for this purpose I do allow it).  Tumble check 19+1-5=15.  Makes it!  No damage from the fall.

Hate to do this but I have to run to a meeting!  I'll post the bugbears' actions tonight.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 7, 2005)

Seeing the large goblin before him, Lucas can't hide the shock plain on his face shaking off his momentary confusion Lucas takes a step back, while still hold his wand in his left hand Lucas quickly cast a spell at the Aranea in disguise.

OOC: Lucas takes a 5' step back, and casts Scorching Ray (Defensivly DC17 Con +17 Ranged touch attack with 2 rays +7 to hit 4d8 damage each) at the Aranea, if Lucas is entitled to an AoO then he uses his Wand of MM.

Lucas' Stats[sblock]
AC 21 (10 +3 Dex +2 NA +6 Armour)
HP 37/37
Spells Cast upon Lucas
Darkvision
Greater Mage Armour
Stoneskin 10/adamantine absorbs 90 points of damage[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Girble is rocked by a good blow from a bugbear, but it does little to faze him. Raising his morningstar, he swings it toward his attacker.

_ooc: Morningstar +13/+8, d6+2_

[sblock=Battle Notes]*Spell/Effect - Target - Rounds Left*
Bear's End - Ery - 80
Bull's Str - Ery - 81
Shield of Faith - Sirius - 44
Divine Shield - Girble - 33
Div Power - Girble - 12
Divine Vigor - Girble - 1
[sblock=Girble's Notes]*hp:* 82 (9 temp, 73 normal)
Speed: 20'
*AC:* 28
*Attack:* Morningstar +13/+8, d6+2
*Grapple:* +4[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Dec 8, 2005)

The bugbears roar in rage (all except the odd one, who seems to be dancing from one foot to the other, tapping his fingertips together and saying the Goblin equivalent of "Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear").  They attack!  

The two who attacked Girble do so again, but neither is able to connect with the cagey halfling.

Ery's wounded foe attacks as well but has no better luck.

Stupid dice... 

Lucas takes a step back and fires two searing bolts of flame from his hands.  Both bolts strikes the aranea squarely, and the bizarre creature shrieks in agony. It falls back flaming into the web-covered wall.  As the thing slides to the floor, Lucas sees the webbing smolder for a moment, then burst into dancing flames that quickly begin to climb toward the enwrapped forms above!

[sblock]Attack rolls 18+7=25 hit, and 8+7=15 hit.  Damage 13 and 18 = 31 total.  Dead critter.  There is a 5 foot section of wall on fire (the webbing anyway).  Fire will spread in every direction each round.[/sblock]

Just to clarify here's our current initiative situation:

Donnybrook 23
Bugbears 20
Lucas 18 - Lucas has no opponent, but he is in a burning room full of helpless captives.
Fire Spreads 17
<<<<<WE are here.  I assume Ery and Ferrix will attack bugbears, but I'll wait to make sure. >>>>
Ery 8 - Ery is in melee with one bugbear
Girble 2+5 = 7 - Girble is in melee with 2 bugbears
Sirius 3+1 = 4 - Sirius is 10 feet from all bugbears.  That is, he can reach any one of them with a 5-foot move.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 11, 2005)

Ery presses the attack on her wounded foe.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 12, 2005)

Sirius steps up and engages one of the bugbears, two if possible.  Bringing his axe to bear on the situation with a happy glee.









*OOC:*


If I can step up and threaten two that'd be great.  +14/+9 Waraxe (1d10+10), if I drop one I'll try to hit another.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Girble continues his wailing--he intends to show he is a halfling to be feared!

_ooc: Morningstar +13/+8, d6+2_

[sblock=Battle Notes]*Spell/Effect - Target - Rounds Left*
Bear's End - Ery - 79
Bull's Str - Ery - 80
Shield of Faith - Sirius - 43
Divine Shield - Girble - 32
Div Power - Girble - 11
[sblock=Girble's Notes]*hp:* 73 (73 normal, 0 temp)
*AC:* 28
*Attack:* Morningstar +13/+8, d6+2
*Grapple:* +4[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 13, 2005)

Sending a brief mental summons to the entralled Bugbear _Help me rescue the prisoners_ Lucas rushes over to webbed person closest to the fire and begins to cut the trapped individual free.

OOC:If there are no signs of life then Lucas will move on to the next person


----------



## JimAde (Dec 13, 2005)

Ery feints the staggered bugbear out of position, then expertly skewers it through the throat.  The guard falls without a sound.
[sblock]Attack rolls 5+15=15, miss, and a 20!  Confirmation roll 18, crit!  Damage rolls 7+6=13 + 2+6=8 for a total of 21 points of damage.  Dead bugbear.[/sblock]
Girble continues his furious assault on the lightly-wounded bugbear.  He strikes two more solid blows, teaching the big goblinoid not to under-estimate the small folk! The bugbear starts to give ground as the halfling's blows rain down on him.
[sblock]Attack rolls 15+13=28, hit and 18+8=26, hit.  Damage rolls 4+2=6, 2+2=4, 10 damage.  This bugbear has taken a total of 16 points of damage and is looking a little ragged.[/sblock]
Sirius sidles forward with a grin and with two quick swipes of his waraxe reminds the bugbear of why underground is no place to hide from a dwarf.  The guard snarls in pain and rage, then stumbles backward, the fight clearly gone out of him.
[sblock]Attack rolls 16+14=30 and 17+9=26, both easy hits.  Damage rolls 4+10=14 and 3+10=13 for 27 total.  This is the first damage this bugbear has taken.[/sblock]
The bugbear is disabled!  By the way Ferrix.  Your character sheet shows 1d10+7 damage, but your last post says 1d10+10.  What am I missing?

Donnybrook ducks his head and limps into the prison cave.  Using his massive hands he tears down webbing, trying to prevent the fire from spreading to the captives.  He manages to pull down some webbing but the fire has already spread past his "firebreak" on one side.
Dex check for Donnybrook to do this in time.  His roll was good enough to basically prevent the fire spreading for one round, but it's still burning.  He's bought a round of time.

The two remaining bugbears facing Sirius and Girble step back and flee!  The one Sirius wounded is lagging badly, though.
Both bugbears take the Withdraw action and flee farther down the tunnel in the direction away from Lucas and Donnybrook.  The one Sirius wounded is disabled and moves only 20 feet, but the other runs 40 feet.  Sirius or Erethinol could just reach him with a Charge, but Girble can't catch him.

The last bugbear, who was acting so strangely, suddenly flashes a huge smile and shouts "Coming master!"  He turns and runs off toward where Donnybrook crashed to the ground.

Using his dagger, Lucas deftly cuts loose the prisoner nearest the fire.  A bedgraggled dwarf, his beard matted with webbing and his eyes rolling back in his head, tumbles out onto the ground and lands with a thud.  As Lucas moves to the next captive, the dominated bugbear arrives and lays hold of the dwarf's feet to drag him from the burning cave.


Donnybrook 23
Bugbears 20
Lucas 18
Fire Spreads 17 (didn't spread this round because Donnybrook was fighting it)
<<<<<Again, we are here.>>>>
Ery 8 - Ery is 30 feet from the disabled fleeing bugbear, 50 feet from the other.
Girble 7 - Girble is 20 feet from the disabled fleeing bugbear, 40 feet from the other.
Sirius 4 - Sirius is 20 feet from the disabled fleeing bugbear, 40 feet from the other.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 13, 2005)

Sirius chuckles, "not getting away from me you ain't!"  He charges after the unwounded bugbear hoping to then put himself between the wounded one and any exit.









*OOC:*


Charge +14 Waraxe (1d10+12, 19-20/x3), Power Attack for 4.

Statblock
Affected by: *Bull's Strength (+4 str), Str at 20.* <- that's the change, plus I PA for 2 last round
AC 26 (10 base, 9 armor, 3 shield, 1 dex, 1 dodge, 1 natural, 2 deflection), DR 3/-
Melee Attack: +1 adamantine waraxe +16/+11 (1d10+9, 19-20/x3)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 14, 2005)

Barely having time to spare a look for the freed Dwarven captive _I wonder if that's who we're after_ Lucas continues onto the next captive and continues to hack away at the webs.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Girble runs ahead really quickly, trying to catch up to the fleeing bugbears. "Get... *huff, huff* back... *huff, huff* here..."

[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna x4 it, if I can, so get next to or right by the bugbears. If I provoke an AoO, that's fine, but I want for them to provoke one on me if they continue running.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 14, 2005)

Ery follows the lead of Sirius and charges after the bugbear, sword held high, ready to slash the awful beast.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2005)

Ery charges after the fleeing bugbears.  Realizing the others can catch the slow one, she races past it and leaps at the less wounded one.  She seems to fly as her blade elegantly sweeps through the air...but that's all it does as the bugbear stumbles at just the right moment to avoid the blow.
[sblock]Attack roll: 1  Auto-miss.[/sblock]
Heedless of his own safety, Girble races past both the retreating figures, easily outpacing them as he runs without regard to his defenses.  The badly-wounded bugbear takes no notice of the speeding priest, but the other takes a swipe at him as he passes.  The blow strikes solidly on the halfling's back, but seems to only speed him on his way as it rebounds from his armor.  Girble gets ahead of everyone and prepares to return the blow.
He missed due to armor, just to clarify.

Sirius, too, charges after the fleeing bugbears.  Running alongside Ery, He is able to catch the stumbling guard and swings his axe in a whistling arc.  The blade is barely slowed by the guard's helm and it goes down in a silent heap.
[sblock]Attack roll 10+16=26, hit.  Damage roll 6+9=15.  It's down.  Technically not dead yet, if you care.[/sblock]
Donnybrook continues trying to fight the fire, but it seems to be getting away from him!  He calls out, "Hurry, Lucas!" as he pulls sticky, flaming webs off his own armor.

Weilding his dagger with remarkable alacrity, Lucas frees two more captives from their web prisons.  Two young humans, locals by the look of their clothing, join the dwarf on the floor.  Casting a quick look around he sees that the other wrapped bundles are pierced and tattered.  Their contents are probably best not revealed, and are certainly not alive.

The bugbear working with Lucas pulls the dwarf out of the cave and returns for one of the humans.

The fire now engulfs one entire wall and the area is again filled with thick smoke, making it difficult to see.

 
Initiatives:

Donnybrook 23 - Donnybrook is ON FIRE!  1d6 damage/round until he spends a move action putting himself out.  He's looking a little rough around the edges. 
Bugbears 20
Lucas 18 - If Lucas is still in the cave at the end of the coming round he'll start taking damage.
Fire Spreads 17 (spread this round because Donnybrook failed to fight it)
<<<<<Again, we are here.>>>>
Ery 8 - Ery is 20 feet from the disabled fleeing bugbear.
Girble 7 - Girble is 25 feet from the disabled fleeing bugbear.
Sirius 4 - Sirius is 25 feet from the disabled fleeing bugbear.

Actions?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 16, 2005)

_ooc: To clarify, I'm next to the two bugbears running away? They didn't try to run around me and provoke an AoO?_


----------



## JimAde (Dec 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _ooc: To clarify, I'm next to the two bugbears running away? They didn't try to run around me and provoke an AoO?_



 You ran past them.  One of them (the healthier one) took an AoO on you as you passed, then got whacked by Sirius before the his actual turn came up.  He won't be attacking anybody.  The other one (who is disabled) I actually skipped accidentally.  But seeing that all three PCs are now between him and his escape route, he drops his weapons and sits resignedly on the ground, trying to hold his guts in.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 17, 2005)

Ery races to the room with the burning webs "How can I help?' she screams as she enters, the smoke obscuring her view.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 17, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> he drops his weapons and sits resignedly on the ground, trying to hold his guts in.



ooc: Ew. 

Girble starts to swing and then realizes that none of them are willing to fight anymore, so he stops his morningstar above his head and sighs, disappointedly. "You're giving up? Ah, well. Let's turn around, guys. Back inside. C'mon, c'mon." He tries to shoo them back into the cave, as deep as he can get them.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Speaking to both Donnybrook and the entralled Bugbear "Help me get the survivors out of this cave"


----------



## JimAde (Dec 20, 2005)

Lucas, Ery, Donnybrook and the bugbear manage to extract all the living prisoners before flame engulfs the small cave.  The dwarf and the two locals are the only survivors.  Flames briefly flare outside the small cave, but don't spread to the toppled bridge or ropes outside of it.  The bugbear wipes sweat from his brow and smiles at Lucas, clearly seeking approval.

Ok, I've posted a new map to help clarify where everybody is.  It's way too big to attach, so here's a link: http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/ilium/online/FullMapModifiedAnnotated.bmp

Jdvn1: As you can see, there really is no "inside" or "outside".  Everybody is in the same cave/tunnel set, but Lucas and Donnybrook were in basically a large alcove that the spideroids were using as a pantry.

We are out of combat time for the moment, but please post your actions.  Thanks.

EDIT: Although the map says "Lucas and Donny here", Erethinol is with them as well as the enthralled bugbear.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 20, 2005)

Walking over to the enthralled Bugbear Lucas pats him on the back "Good job my friend, now can you please draw me a map of this place, and tell me all there is to know about the others who live here" While the Bugbear squats down to draw the map of the cave complex, Lucas looks to his companions "We managed to save 3 people 1 of whom is the dwarf we're looking for, we need to decide what we're going to do with them, and what we're going to do about this place"


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 21, 2005)

Ery watches over Lucas's back as the bugbear complies with his wishes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 21, 2005)

ooc: Oh, I didn't realize where the fire was, that I could have seen it easily. Ah well.

"Do you think it would be possible to take the bugbears as collateral?"


----------

